# Termie Armour



## Loli

Apologies if this has been posted before.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=tYjrfJosW-g

Pretty neat if you ask me


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Its almost epic. Theres just a few bad things missing, like the helmet is too small and therre is a hole in the back you can see, and the stomach seems too much like piping. But hell I'm never gunna make something that awesome!


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I'm sure he's pretty happy and it took a fair amount of time and skill but whenever I see things like this all I can think is WHY?

Seriously, two grand on a suit of cardboard termie armour?

Go to the pub, there are women there!


----------



## maelstrom48

normtheunsavoury said:


> I'm sure he's pretty happy and it took a fair amount of time and skill but whenever I see things like this all I can think is WHY?
> 
> Seriously, two grand on a suit of cardboard termie armour?
> 
> Go to the pub, there are women there!


I wanted to be an optimist and say, "Oh no I'm sure he has a girl and everything!"

Then I watched the video and realized... No... he doesn't...

Also, how's it possible to spend $2000 on bits of cardboard?


----------



## Doelago

Also wanted to say something nice, but then I read he has spent 2000$ on FUCKING CARDBOARD?  

*spits coffee on display*

Christfuck.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

"Hey! I just made a full suit of tactical dreadnought armour!"

"Cool! Does it work?"

"Well, my virginity now has a 2+ invulnerable save so yeah, kinda did"


----------



## Reaper45

I dunno there's a chance of getting a girl pregnant or getting an STD or having her clean you out. 

the worst cardboard is going to do is a cut your hand.


----------



## Battman

Havnt seen it before and I don't know what this lot above me are on about but looks cool. You guys thought that was cardboard it looked like molded plastic to me but I have no idea


----------



## shaantitus

I think it is a fantastic effort. $2000 for a suit of termi armor that looks that good. I would pay that to have it on a stand in the corner of my loungeroom. Much better than my ex wifes $2000 fishtank setup that she never set up properly. How much have we all spent on our little plastic spacemen? I think the scorn is undeserved.


----------



## maelstrom48

Well it's foam. Still shouldn't cost $2000. I'd rather spend that kind of money on a 40k army (or three).

My ridicule stems mostly from the fact that when you're wearing this suit, you're essentially saying, "LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME LOOK AT ME!" And when people look, they'll come the inevitable conclusion, (and rightly so) "Virgin." At least I can hide my 40k armies. There's a correlation here: as the amount of 40k decreases, the frequency of sexual activity increases. :victory:


----------



## Haskanael

maelstrom48 said:


> At least I can hide my 40k armies. There's a correlation here: as the amount of 40k decreases, the frequency of sexual activity increases. :victory:


I think you are doing something wrong then, and if you hide your hobby from people thats just sad. ashamed of youreself much?


----------



## TheReverend

It is a bit pricy I guess but as I'm married and have no fear about finding a girl I might go out and build one of these  that is cool.


----------



## maelstrom48

Haskanael said:


> I think you are doing something wrong then, and if you hide your hobby from people thats just sad. ashamed of youreself much?


Not at all. I just don't see the need to advertise it to people who won't be impressed by it.


----------



## shaantitus

Other peoples attitudes dont effect me that much. I am who i am, and if they dont like it they can fuck off.


----------



## lootauk

maelstrom48 said:


> Not at all. I just don't see the need to advertise it to people who won't be impressed by it.


Much like your comments then, if you're so ashamed of your own hobby that's your own problem. There's no need to go on some egotistical anti-virgin nerd rage.


----------



## maelstrom48

Jeez. Is everyone on this thread mad except me?

All I'm saying is, this $2000 terminator armor is an ill-advised cry for attention. It's the geek equivalent of buying a corvette. Except buying a corvette might impress some people, and it's certainly more useful than this terminator suit.


----------



## Haskanael

maelstrom48 said:


> Not at all. I just don't see the need to advertise it to people who won't be impressed by it.


you sayd hiding it didnt you? that implies you go out of your way to prevent people finding out. that is what HIDING means.



> as the amount of 40k decreases, the frequency of sexual activity increases


also a sad non truth



> All I'm saying is, this $2000 terminator armor is an ill-advised cry for attention.


to be blunt. IT WAS NOT, all you where saying.


----------



## Nave Senrag

I sure wish I had $2000 dollars to drop on a glorified paperweight.


----------



## humakt

I like the idea, but maybe not as great as it could have been. 

The painting looks poor. Weathering could have been done better. $2000 though seems a lot but then I dont know how much cosplay people are prepared to spend.

As for saying 'Hey look at me', surely thats the whole point.


----------



## Silens

See... I took my girlfriend into GW the first day we met-up as friends and within our first six months she bought herself a High Elf army. How's _that_ for correlation?


----------



## Silens

humakt said:


> I like the idea, but maybe not as great as it could have been.
> 
> The painting looks poor. Weathering could have been done better. $2000 though seems a lot but then I dont know how much cosplay people are prepared to spend.
> 
> As for saying 'Hey look at me', surely thats the whole point.


A well done fursuit can cost upwards of £3000 in materials alone. I also cosplayed last year for the price of about £40.


----------



## Loli

http://fc03.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2...night_terminator_by_colin_midwest-d4qupw7.jpg 
I found another one today


----------



## Boltshells

I usually don't belittle myself to answering hate-threads and negative comments from haters - but this time I'll make an exception! 

I am part of the duo of artists behind this suit and I was shocked when a colleague of mine linked me to the comments on this board! 

To see such bile, bullshit and douchebag comments from fellow hobbyists, makes me extremely disappointed in you all. 

Some of you in particular, waving the 'HE'S AN ATTENTIONWHORE' or *VIRGIN* cards - let me educate you.. Not that educating internet trolls ever brings anything good - but I'll indulge you - since this pisses me off. 

First off - Roses and Boltshells, is the name of the business my fiance and I run; making pro level costumes and replicas for stage shows, tv and movie productions - also for the costuming hobby society. WE make MONEY off of making costume pieces and replicas - so this 'ATTENTIONWHORING' business you think you've got covered- go suck a chainsword!? This suit is a display piece, meant to show off our talent -and rightly so it has - being featured by multiple top tier pages such as Games Workshop and THQ - and more! 

I'm sensing a lot of confusion and ignorance towards costuming; especially with people claiming us to be virgins! So, this suit makes me a virgin? How about all the other great suits out there? HALO suits, Warcraft or Gears of War armours?? By your definition they're all virgins? 

Before you post shit like that - I urge you to take a long look in the mirror! 
What we chose to do with our money and free time ( yes we do this in our spare time - after a fulltime job) is our concern. 

And as for me being a virgin? 

How about you ask my fiance? 









I won't be posting more here - since it's a waste of time to feed you trolls any further. 

But I must admit, I am indeed disappointed in this site and the level of immature comments here. One should think grown up people knew better.


----------



## SilverTabby

*applause*


----------



## Inquisitor S.

Hear hear. Shame on some so-called "moderators" and "senior users" for their ridiculous comments. You must be indeed people with a VERY fulfilled life that you hang around on forums about pushing around small plastic and metal figures and then making fun of other people's efforts. A round of sarcastic applause for that. 

You are GREAT, BASK IN YOUR GLORY AND GREATNESS. Before you go back to your obviously very interesting and not at all sad lives.


----------



## darkreever

Boltshells said:


> I usually don't belittle myself to answering hate-threads and negative comments from haters - but this time I'll make an exception!


Well when you remove the posts from people pointing out that Maelstrom is an idiot, and him subsequently explaining his view, you go from twenty three posts (excluding this one and yours) to thirteen or so. Of those remaining comments you have a fairly even split between between those who do like it, and those who do not or comments meant in humour (like Norm's second post or Reapers post.)



Boltshells said:


> I am part of the duo of artists behind this suit and I was shocked when a colleague of mine linked me to the comments on this board!


Why? Now mind I have little experience in the business of making costumes and replicas but isn't the occasional bad feedback something that comes with the territory? Your not going to impress everyone and not everybody is going to get it, so why are you surprised when this happens?



Boltshells said:


> To see such bile, bullshit and douchebag comments from fellow hobbyists, makes me extremely disappointed in you all.


Thank you, thank you for lumping everyone into one catagory with that sweeping remark. Congratulations in managing to put yourself on the level of the people who didn't like your work; you make such an act look quite easy to be honest.



Boltshells said:


> Some of you in particular, waving the 'HE'S AN ATTENTIONWHORE' or *VIRGIN* cards - let me educate you.. Not that educating internet trolls ever brings anything good - but I'll indulge you - since this pisses me off.


First, did you bother reading all the comments because quite a few were in response to the attentionwhore and virgin comments.

Second, bit of pot calling the kettle black here I would think. A few people are insulting so your response is to insult everyone, even those who like your work.



Boltshells said:


> First off - Roses and Boltshells, is the name of the business my fiance and I run; making pro level costumes and replicas for stage shows, tv and movie productions - also for the costuming hobby society. WE make MONEY off of making costume pieces and replicas - so this 'ATTENTIONWHORING' business you think you've got covered- go suck a chainsword!? This suit is a display piece, meant to show off our talent -and rightly so it has - being featured by multiple top tier pages such as Games Workshop and THQ - and more!


And to think, rather than come on here, act like an adult, and calmly provide this same information you chose to be an asshole yourself. At least I now know the name of the team to be a bit more wary of if/when I am ever looking for something like this in the possible future. Or at the very least I know which half not to want to deal with.



Boltshells said:


> I'm sensing a lot of confusion and ignorance towards costuming; especially with people claiming us to be virgins! So, this suit makes me a virgin? How about all the other great suits out there? HALO suits, Warcraft or Gears of War armours?? By your definition they're all virgins?


If that was you in the suit in the video then the act of you having a fiance, let along a girlfriend, clearly proves the virgin comments wrong and essentially debunks that train of 'logic'.

However you are right, for some people there clearly is a lot of confusion and ignorance.



Boltshells said:


> Before you post shit like that - I urge you to take a long look in the mirror!
> What we chose to do with our money and free time ( yes we do this in our spare time - after a fulltime job) is our concern.


I'm just gonna go ahead and echo your comment here. The previous posts are the opinions of others, not everyone is going to like or even get your work and you simply cannot impress or enlighten everyone. The world is not perfect like that, so in the future when you get linked to something like this and it angers you, take a step back, calm down, and make sure you aren't lumping those who don't deserve your unhappiness in with the rest.




Boltshells said:


> I won't be posting more here - since it's a waste of time to feed you trolls any further.
> 
> But I must admit, I am indeed disappointed in this site and the level of immature comments here. One should think grown up people knew better.


To the first bit, I wrote this whole post armed with that knowledge.

And the second, once again pot calling the kettle black; no one here came to you to be insulting but you sure as hell came to us and did so.


And after having made/attempted to make things like this in the past, yeah that high price is very likely justified. It takes a ton of work to get done and done right. There are some things here and there I would have liked to see done differently, but different processes to different people.

Having said that, that price is what I paid for my first car so I can at least understand some of the thought behind the less than savory comments.


----------



## SilverTabby

Here's another thought for all you who mock before they think. 

What if that picture had been posted up, but without the original tagline of "Bobby X, enjoying his day in a custom-made suit of Terminator Armour, courtesy of The Make A Wish Foundation." 

Just because the Internet allows for anonymous posting of whatever hate-filled bile you want to post, it doesn't make doing so right. Everyone is entitled to an opinion, that doesn't mean you have to put it in the most offensive, irresponsible way you can. If a few more people took a few more moments to think, the world (and internet) would be a much nicer place...


*Edited to add* - As a long term poster here, I would like to make something clear. The word "you" is not directed solely at one person, nor is it aimed at everyone. The word "you" can be more than all or nothing, and I would like to believe that those who aren't the ones I aimed the above comment at, would know the distinction. 

This also applies to the comments made by Boltershells themselves, and if you are chosing to take offense at their words when you didn't post negatively, then you've missed the point somewhat...


----------



## Inquisitor S.

And something else for thought: You know who posted this cosplay on their own pages (amongst many many others)? Warhammer World and Dan Abnett. So pray tell us esteemed virgin-callers: what did you achieve?


----------



## LiselleMade

I found the "virgin" comments particularly laughable when I sat down to consider who, off the top of my head, I would rather sleep with/engage in conversation/befriend if given the choice between:

1) Person who posts snide, belittling comments online, or,
2) Talented, creative couple who greate a FULL SIZED GODDAMN TERMIE ARMOR!

Here's a shocker: Many people (including, incidentally, people of the female variety, such as myself) find it a desirable trait when people are dedicated enough to make huge, crazy, impressive, awesome projects like that - even if they're costly/time consuming/etc.


----------



## Ithica

I do not expect most of you will care what I have to say and quite frankly I do not give a fuck. I just joined this forum because I had some time to kill and I wanted to support someone with a great amount of talent. 

If you sit here an ridicule someone for a hobby they partake in then you need to pack up your board game and revise your outlook on life. People pay a fortune for this kind of work. Do some research into replica prop building. Go to www.soaringhammer.com or www.therpf.com and see the vast amount of skills out there that people will pay for. At least his art will help support his hobby. Not sure if the same can be said about the games you play. Building is not about "look at me" more so a look at what can be accomplished. People like him share their knowledge and experience for others to learn and grow in artistic skill. Some of you just down right need to grow the fuck up and appreciate thing for what they are. Show me your amazing works of art, show me you painted figures that you spent endless hours painting and who knows how much on the purchase. This guy has a bright future in what he does and the sad part is your to ignorant to see it.

Before you sit here and judge this post or myself let me tell you some things about me. Go to Facebook and look for David Weimert. That is me. I am United States Army Staff Sergeant with 17 years and 6 tours to combat. I am a Father of 5 and have a beautiful wife who is 13 years younger than I am. I have been building replica props for many years and have made quite a bit off the hobby. I have built things that you could literally only imagine. 

The point of this rant is to show support for those who have dreams and goals but also have assholes that are to stupid to appreciate and thank them for what they do. Instead they feel so insecure about what they do that they hide it and try to bring the artist down. Support one another.... everyone is a nerd to some level. 

On a side note talent like this attracts more women than you think. He has a very beautiful Fiancé that loves him and supports him, how about you?

Ithica
David Weimert


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Inquisitor S. said:


> And something else for thought: You know who posted this cosplay on their own pages (amongst many many others)? Warhammer World and Dan Abnett. So pray tell us esteemed virgin-callers: what did you achieve?


I passed my chlamydia test with flying colours. Damn, all that sex...






*If anyone needs orange text for that, then I'm afraid sarcasm isn't your forte.


----------



## Boltshells

I'd like to offer up my apology to anyone who DIDN'T say anything bad about our work. 

My comment was aimed solely at those negative ones - but the comment I made, should never have been made. However, what have been said, cannot be unsaid. Shit happens, and I apologize. People are entitled to their oppinions.. 

I am sorry if I pissed off people who liked our stuff or in some way suddenly felt caught in the cross-fire. It was a momentary weakness on my part and a very immature act. 

I apologize.


----------



## SilverTabby

Actually, you know what is more disturbing than the level of ignorance shown by the trolls? 

That the idea of being a virgin is something to be ashamed of. 

It saddens me that society today judges people by how early and prolifically they screw people. You are considered somehow sad and pathetic if you don't shag other people. Of course, if you're a girl it's also true that you're ridiculed if you shag more than one or two people, ever. 

My children (yes, I have two, and a husband of ten years) are going to be taught that this kind of attitude is wrong. Life is about more than who and what you f*ck, and when.


----------



## darkreever

Boltshells said:


> However, what have been said, cannot be unsaid. Shit happens, and I apologize. People are entitled to their oppinions..


Well we do have edit buttons on these posts and the staff can delete posts, so some things can be unsaid.


----------



## SilverTabby

Boltshells said:


> I'd like to offer up my apology to anyone who DIDN'T say anything bad about our work.
> 
> My comment was aimed solely at those negative ones - but the comment I made, should never have been made. However, what have been said, cannot be unsaid. Shit happens, and I apologize. People are entitled to their oppinions..
> 
> I am sorry if I pissed off people who liked our stuff or in some way suddenly felt caught in the cross-fire. It was a momentary weakness on my part and a very immature act.
> 
> I apologize.


And saying that has just proved you are a decent human being I'd like to know.

The ability to know when you've said something unintentional and apoplogise for it is a skill so many are lacking these days. Well done sir.


----------



## Ithica

SilverTabby said:


> Actually, you know what is more disturbing than the level of ignorance shown by the trolls?
> 
> That the idea of being a virgin is something to be ashamed of.
> 
> It saddens me that society today judges people by how early and prolifically they screw people. You are considered somehow sad and pathetic if you don't shag other people. Of course, if you're a girl it's also true that you're ridiculed if you shag more than one or two people, ever.
> 
> My children (yes, I have two, and a husband of ten years) are going to be taught that this kind of attitude is wrong. Life is about more than who and what you f*ck, and when.


 
This is brilliant... Things like this make me have a higher respect for people. Well said and your children will be proud to have a parent like you...

I wish more people thought about life this way.


----------



## Vaz

Boltshells said:


> But I must admit, I am indeed disappointed in this site and the level of immature comments here. One should think grown up people knew better.


We play with fucking toy soldiers. What did you expect?

Inquisitor S. I'd come up with a better reply than go fuck yourself if I could be arsed wasting time on you. I can't, so "go fuck yourself". Some of the comments were made in ignorance, by the looks of it; but the forums have always been a place for personal opinion; someone thinks that the creator wasted time and effort and money on £2000 worth of materials, they're free to say that. Taking the piss has always been something that Heresy has not been afraid of doing either; so comments like Norm's alongside typical "cosplay" posts go hand in hand. You on the other hand came to the site to be deliberately disrespectful to those who have given a lot of time and effort to this community; directly to those people. THAT is fucking disrespectful, and bang out of order.

@Ithica. I'm sure you mean well. I really do. But comments like that don't really do much for the situation; merely give opportunity for escalation as opposed to a quiet PM ("Atta girl, you show them boyo's what it really means to dress up in papier mache and yellow paint!"). As for your job, others have very similar experiences like your own, such as myself. It doesn't make your opinion any more valid than our own, nor does (or at least, shouldn't) make the actions of some any less than there own.

@SilverTabby; losing virginity is a right of passage. Has been, and always will be.

FWIW; although it probably sounds hollow by now, that's quite impressive. Although I wouldn't be seen dead in that.

People are too used to seeing me dress up in high heels and suspender sets.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

The thing is, the moment you put things into the public domain you are opening yourself up to both positive and negative criticism, you can't act so butthurt over something said on the internet. Grow a thicker skin or stop promoting yourself via You Tube.

I have a particularly nerdy hobby, I'm a 35 year old man who plays with toy space men, I'd get grief about it from certain parts of society but it doesn't stop me doing it and it doesn't make me care what others think of me. My wife calls me sad and a geek, I don't care, I'm not hurting anyone and neither are you. 

I will happily admit that I know very little about the whole cosplay scene, I don't want to know, I don't care. If kids want to dress up as Final Fantasy characters or Zelda or Commissar Yarrick then good luck to 'em, I think its weird but who am I to judge? 

I have met a few people who were into cosplay, they have all fitted the stereotype that I would have imagined, uber geeks with minimal social skills, an unhealthy obsession with Manga(Hentai) and still living at home with their mums. Its not just restricted to the wargaming scene, I lost count of the number of twats who would appear at metal gigs wearing corpse paint and cloaks, again, I love the music, I just don't want to be near people like that. They were probably very nice people in their own ways, they're just not the kind of people I would want to spend my time with. In much the same way as I wouldn't want to spend my time with a guy on a park bench drinking super strength lager, he may be a perfectly nice guy but thanks but no thanks. 

If you are happy making suits of armour and running round car parks in them then go for it, have fun, whatever floats your boat mate. I'm genuinely happy for you and the way you have found happiness. If, on the other hand, you are so insecure that you feel the need to attack anyone saying anything remotely less than flattering about your hobby then please, go back to your basement and stay there, safe in the knowledge that your feelings need never be hurt again. 

So, chin up sunshine, you don't like what I think but I don't care what you think so its probably time for us both to move on with our lives.


----------



## Inquisitor S.

As I obviously completely fail to be impressed by your title or number of posts.



> Inquisitor S. I'd come up with a better reply than go fuck yourself if I could be arsed wasting time on you. I can't, so "go fuck yourself".


Thank, I can just return the compliment, this comment just underlines my opinion of you. I won't come down there, thanks again.



> You on the other hand came to the site to be deliberately disrespectful to those who have given a lot of time and effort to this community; directly to those people


If you had bothered to check you would have noticed that my account is not so fresh and certainly does predate this incident.And compared to what some people wrote (and again you should read precisely (ah, I forgot, too much trouble) that I was "disrespectful" to the people who were "disrespectful" in the first place, not to everybody) I was extremely kind. 

So I guess you will just have to live with the saying that some people will get answers that correspond to what they asked for. You can tell me as often as you want to fuck off, I will not be more impressed by your maturity


----------



## Vaz

And a valued member of our community you are here to. As to what number of posts or titles i have, just means i spend too much time talking about things i have fun. Well pity me. As for my maturity, i laugh at dead baby jokes, pull pranks, think toilet humour is the shit, and play with plastic space men.

I cant even pass it off as a modelling hobby, none of mine are painted more than what is required to tourny with.

Well a little to late for that one in my opinion - darkreever


----------



## Ferrous_Ironclaw

personally, i thought the terminator suit, as well as all the other suits boltshells has pics of on his 'roses and boltshells' fb page were freaking awesome. so wish i had the talent (and time and money  as well) to do that kind of thing. someone else brought up the point that we are playing with toy soldiers, so yeah, we may be a bit on the nerd side, but, so what?

p.s.: the fact that his girl is totally into the hobby as well, also freaking sweet. my wife doesn't understand how a grown man can still play with toy soldiers. or dolls as another female friend called our armies over a 50,000 point per side warhammer fantasy battle a few years ago

Edit button, please use it in the future - darkreever


----------



## Creon

Very Respectable. I know if my wife of 20 years thought we could make extra money on any aspect of my toys, she'd be on that like a hawk. However, it's just a drain, and I certainly respect someone who can make it pay. And an amazing job, who cares what it cost.


----------



## Djinn24

Well this post is bow being passed around Facebook, and not in a good way. Good job to those making this site look and seem like Warsneer, and mods doing it. Bravo.


----------



## Ferrous_Ironclaw

Creon said:


> Very Respectable. I know if my wife of 20 years thought we could make extra money on any aspect of my toys, she'd be on that like a hawk. However, it's just a drain, and I certainly respect someone who can make it pay. And an amazing job, who cares what it cost.


careful what you wish for, if she sees armies for sale on e-bay, she might figure to make extra money from _that_ aspect of your toys. mine probably would.


----------



## SonofVulkan

Where's the Storm Shield? 

(Must have ran out of empty cereal boxes and toilet roll tubes I guess.)


----------



## normtheunsavoury

djinn24 said:


> Well this post is bow being passed around Facebook, and not in a good way. Good job to those making this site look and seem like Warsneer, and mods doing it. Bravo.


Oh, I'm sorry Djinn, I forgot the clause where I'm no longer allowed an opinion on anything and must keep all my posts as positive as they can possibly be. Everything from now on will be tickety boo, when someone posts nonsense or crap I'll pat them on the back, dish out some rep and let them know what a swell guy they really are. 

Someone posted a video of a bloke in a cardboard suit of armour in a car park, I expressed an opinion on the video and suddenly I'm evil incarnate? WTF?

fo·rum 
/ˈfôrəm/
Noun
*A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.*
An Internet message board.

I expressed a view, its what a forum is for, some people didn't like that view, they are welcome to not like it, this is a forum where they are just as welcome to express their views and opinions.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oh noes! It's on facebook!


----------



## normtheunsavoury

I'll be fucked if I can find it


----------



## Angel of Blood

Same, the 4chan page has put a pic up of the guy all dressed up, too many comments, too little interest on my part to look through them all. But people are worried about what people who go on 4chan are thinking of us, then they really don't understand the internet(me being one of those 4chan goers). 

As an aside, from the comments on the pic that I did look through, can you guess the most common recurring theme? I'll give you a hint, altar boys don't remember it all that fondly.


----------



## SilverTabby

There is a fundamental difference between expressing an opinion, and insulting someone. 

"I don't like that, I think it's poorly made" - opinion.

"Look at that sad wanker in that pisspoor costume, he's obviously a virgin" - insult. 

When people learn the difference between opinions and insults, then maybe these arguements won't happen and Heresy will be a nicer place to visit. As it stands, this thread is full of people making excuses for why they have some god given right to insult people over the internet, and claim it's an 'opinion'. 

Grow up and learn some bloody manners.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Well, it's not god given(see...he doesn't exist), it's just an inherent right to say what you want. Can you honestly tell me, that in your whole life, you've _never_ insulted someone? Most people on here were joking, have you not by now realised quite a lot of us here at Heresy possess quite a dark sense of humour(hell Jezlad himself is one of the worst for this). This time it just happens that the person who made this suit incidently managed to find this and took a rather overzealous offence to it.

You,him and others seem to be forgetting that, the internet is populated by people who use the internet. How do the replies seen in threads like this still surprise you?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Why? 

I don't know this guy, I don't want to know this guy. I said something about some bloke I've never met and I'm never likely to meet because he put a film of himself acting like a tit on you tube. 

Some other ill advised you tube videos.
















Twats, each and every one of them.


----------



## Honourius

You, good sir, is incredibly ridiculous and pathetic right now.
You forfeited the right to a rude and gruff opinion when you accepted Moderatorhood - a certain modicum of professionalism is expected from you.
Your reply has the character of a man who knows Djinn was right, and now is too proud to apologize your own incredulous statements, therefore defending them with no arguments at all.
If you don't like the suit - don't whine about it. Just don't look at it.
How hard can it be, boyo?

I understand your bitterness at being unable to build a terminator armour for yourself. I understand your fury at your own inability. And I understand your pride transforms your awe of his work into the sad raging of an impotent man without ability himself.
Your lack of grace in adressing this fact, however, is what ticks people of.

Grow up, learn to speak to other people in a respectful tone and stop feeling so damn sorry for yourself (and that people don't agree with you, at all).

Very sad to see this. We should be supporting each other. You're a buzzkill, fellow.



normtheunsavoury;1361boy
I don't know this guy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0[/url]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EY39fkmqKBM
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPPj6viIBmU
> 
> Twats, each and every one of them.


----------



## Honourius

SonofVulkan said:


> Where's the Storm Shield?
> 
> (Must have ran out of empty cereal boxes and toilet roll tubes I guess.)


How funny.
More jealousy of skills, I assume.
Let's see your own fantastic storm shield, eh?


----------



## Aurelius theholypurger

As a hobbist and an artist. I'd like to casually point out that while criticism is great, especially for a growing or established artist (in any form) as it can help them understand views of the people that follow their work. There is a massive difference between constructive criticism and negative/hateful.

Constructive can be anything from: "I don't really like this, but it looks good anyway." "Do you know that this looks a little out of sorts, have you looked into fixing it?" to "This is awesome, but here's something you can try another time as it might work better."
Negative is well....obvious. 

What I don't quite understand is why people would jump to negative conclusions immediately without looking properly. 
Why is virgin, attention seeker and waste of money the first thing that pops into someones head? You know that we all collect toy soldiers right? We sink a large sum of money into a hobby we enjoy. What some people in 'normal' society would call weird and a waste of money as well. So why attack someone within your own community for expressing their interest in the hobby in another way?
Just because we playing 'toy soldiers'as well doesn't mean we should regress into a childish attitude either, and it's not an excuse to throw abuse.

As for cosplayers being the social shut ins, who still live with their parents and have a morbid obsession with manga/anime. That demographic is minimal compared to the people I've enjoyed meeting and getting to know, who were all cheerful and happy to hang out. Most living out of home, with friends and enjoying a large variety of media.

And virginity in this day and age shouldn't be seen as a right of passage. It's a persons choice to sleep with someone when they want to, not because society told them to because they have 'come of age'. 

All I feel for the people who have these negative views is sadness.

I'm going to peruse more of this forum and hope that the people I find while posting are going to be nicer.


----------



## Serpion5

Honourius said:


> You, good sir, is incredibly ridiculous and pathetic right now.
> You forfeited the right to a rude and gruff opinion when you accepted Moderatorhood - a certain modicum of professionalism is expected from you.


I'm gonna go ahead and say this is bullshit. We picked up responsibilities, we did not forfeit any rights that any normal member would otherwise have. 

Any of us have the right to express distaste or approval, in any manner we would would have been allowed to within the rules before being a mod. If you feel we are unnecessarily rude or whatever, you can report our posts as easily as anyone else's. 

Professionalism when dealing with forum issues yes, but beyond that we are members just like you.


----------



## Honourius

Serpion5 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and say this is bullshit. We picked up responsibilities, we did not forfeit any rights that any normal member would otherwise have.
> 
> Any of us have the right to express distaste or approval, in any manner we would would have been allowed to within the rules before being a mod. If you feel we are unnecessarily rude or whatever, you can report our posts as easily as anyone else's.
> 
> Professionalism when dealing with forum issues yes, but beyond that we are members just like you.


No, a moderator does not scream "virgin" and "douchebag" without reason, or he should return to status as ordinary member.
If incapable of acting in a respectable manner, one should not be a moderator - moderators must be respected, and acting like an infuriated child does not gain respect.
You are the police of the place. Just like you have to stop other people being insulting and ridiculous, you yourself must also retain a balance in this regard yourself - how can one moderate other people's posts for stuff one oneself perpetrates?

I guess we agree to disagree.
When you took up a responsibility, you did just that: made yourselves responsible, took yourselves out of the ordinary equation.
So act like it.


----------



## Serpion5

Honourius said:


> No, a moderator does not scream "virgin" and "douchebag" without reason, or he should return to status as ordinary member.
> If incapable of acting in a respectable manner, one should not be a moderator - moderators must be respected, and acting like an infuriated child does not gain respect.
> You are the police of the place. Just like you have to stop other people being insulting and ridiculous, you yourself must also retain a balance in this regard yourself - how can you moderate others posts for stuff you yourself perpetrate.


I know, but none of us are perfect. I've been in norm's spot before, I've made a joke and the reaction has been over what I expected. When both sides refuse to back down we get a shitstorm just like this one. Clearly you know near nothing of the way things work here, the dark sense of humour norm displayed is prevalent in the majority of the regular member base as well as many of the staff. 

Granted we can show reason and discretion towards new members, but keep in mind that the comment was not originally aimed at a member of the site. If you hang around and check in regularly like most of us do, you'll see that it is the case. It is a mark of familiarity among fellow members of a site, unfortunately when someone new jumps into the mix it can create a division between those trying to encourage newer members and those sticking to their guns. 



Honourius said:


> I guess we agree to disagree.
> When you took up a responsibility, you did just that: made yourselves responsible, took yourselves out of the ordinary equation.
> So act like it.


You must have come here from Lexi's Facebook page yes? Fair enough, were you someone who's been around I guess you'd understand we are not required to become faceless militia. If I'm not acting like it by trying to explain our commonalities and mannerisms, then I guess I'm wasting my time? Still, I'd encourage you to stick around, lurk a bit in the different sections and see if you can understand the kind of atmosphere we have here.


----------



## Honourius

Serpion5 said:


> I know, but none of us are perfect. I've been in norm's spot before, I've made a joke and the reaction has been over what I expected. When both sides refuse to back down we get a shitstorm just like this one. Clearly you know near nothing of the way things work here, the dark sense of humour norm displayed is prevalent in the majority of the regular member base as well as many of the staff.
> 
> Granted we can show reason and discretion towards new members, but keep in mind that the comment was not originally aimed at a member of the site. If you hang around and check in regularly like most of us do, you'll see that it is the case. It is a mark of familiarity among fellow members of a site, unfortunately when someone new jumps into the mix it can create a division between those trying to encourage newer members and those sticking to their guns.
> 
> 
> 
> You must have come here from Lexi's Facebook page yes? Fair enough, were you someone who's been around I guess you'd understand we are not required to become faceless militia. If I'm not acting like it by trying to explain our commonalities and mannerisms, then I guess I'm wasting my time? Still, I'd encourage you to stick around, lurk a bit in the different sections and see if you can understand the kind of atmosphere we have here.


Oh, no, Lexicanum banned me from their Facebook page for not agreeing with their opinion.
So I'm afraid I did not  also, it is beside the matter completely where I came from, or how long I have been here.
The atmosphere in here has nothing to do with it - it's the fact that after being adressed with this being insulting to some, the moderator continues to be insulting, well understanding that that is exactly the impact it will have on said reader. Instead of calmly explaining, as you do, that it was not meant that way.

If said moderator had written in the same sensible style as you, especially when confronted with his behaviour, it would have been just perfect.
The thing is not his opinion, but the way of stating it.
I understand this can be part of the "vibe of the forum" to be incredibly rude - me and my friends are too, in our own circle. However, when the creator comes in and states this kind of behaviour bothers him, the moderator does not calmly explain his opinion, nor the fact that he, supposedly, said it in joke (but that "some" did), but rather strikes an infuriated note and acts on it. The rude language did not belong there, and only detracts from this topic, in my opinion.

Your reply is far more what I'd expect from the people moderating.
A proper tone, talking to me like one adult to an another.

So thank you for that.


----------



## The Sturk

What I don't understand about this whole thread is why some people, who have likely spent at least $2,000 worth of plastic/metal models, are more or less hating this work. Both sides involved have spent their time and money on something that they feel is worthwhile. As said before, constructive criticism on someone's work is one thing. The name-calling and mean-spirited nature towards their hobby is completely different, and frankly, out of line.

All that said, I overall like the armor. The head piece might be a bit too narrow to my liking, but it is obvious that you guys have put a lot of effort into creating this. Nice job!


----------



## DeathKlokk

Jesus, people. Lighten the FUCK up. The costume is cool and not everybody's cup o'tea and probably doesn't make you a chick magnet. Norm's a dick and panties are wadded all around. 

Let.




It.




Go.


----------



## Vaz

Read through the entire thread, and the lexicanum page.

This is what I get.

"look here, cool"
"cool, works?"
"self deprecating funny about virginity and nerds"
"lol"
"hey thats cool"
"don't like it"
"lol virgin joke!"
"Y U HATE RAGE RAGE RTAGE RAGE LOOK POST ON FACEBOOK HATE ALL YOU MOTHER FUCKERS NO U THE VIRGINS RANT RAGE"
*makes post, all the cryhards come round an rally, join up to hate on community*
"actually guys gotta a little carried away, My bad, probably won't see me around now though"
*new sign-ee's completely miss new post*
"yeah creator, you show them big bullies"
"actually, no fuck off."
"aww your meany, you should know better with your big orange name and all"
"no. grow a set"
"meany"
*tired of this shit*
"look guys we look bad on the internet because some asshat got RAEG"
"so?"
"awww your meany"
"ffs"


----------



## Jezlad

Honourius said:


> Oh, no, Lexicanum banned me from their Facebook page for not agreeing with their opinion.
> So I'm afraid I did not  also, it is beside the matter completely where I came from, or how long I have been here.
> The atmosphere in here has nothing to do with it - it's the fact that after being adressed with this being insulting to some, the moderator continues to be insulting, well understanding that that is exactly the impact it will have on said reader. Instead of calmly explaining, as you do, that it was not meant that way.
> 
> If said moderator had written in the same sensible style as you, especially when confronted with his behaviour, it would have been just perfect.
> The thing is not his opinion, but the way of stating it.
> I understand this can be part of the "vibe of the forum" to be incredibly rude - me and my friends are too, in our own circle. However, when the creator comes in and states this kind of behaviour bothers him, the moderator does not calmly explain his opinion, nor the fact that he, supposedly, said it in joke (but that "some" did), but rather strikes an infuriated note and acts on it. The rude language did not belong there, and only detracts from this topic, in my opinion.
> 
> Your reply is far more what I'd expect from the people moderating.
> A proper tone, talking to me like one adult to an another.
> 
> So thank you for that.


You met norm then 

Hes cool. 

You're not. When I want forum management advice I'll squat over the toilet and converse with my faeces before I come to you. Now kindly stop talking shit and approach me with your concerns.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Yeah ... what he said ^^^ ... but more of it ... BEEEOTCH.

Don't fuck with the Jez ... he a boxa ... he fuck you up. He hit you with so many lefts, you be begging for a right.:threaten:


----------



## ThunderHawk

Jezlad said:


> You met norm then
> 
> Hes cool.
> 
> You're not. When I want forum management advice I'll squat over the toilet and converse with my faeces before I come to you. Now kindly stop talking shit and approach me with your concerns.


The big man has spoken with the wisdom of the Ancients.

Seriously this issue is a minuscule issue. Moderators are also entitled to their opinion. This is not EA forum, where EA moderators have to upheld "company values" or BS things like that. Moderators are just gamers, who wants "extra problem" and "extra responsibility" in their lives. There are no pay, or perks, for being a moderator. 

Regarding the suit issue, I think it is a great-looking Terminator Armor. Regarding virginity, I think it's every man's opinion for himself. Some of us prefer a life with adrenaline. Some of us prefers to spent time and money in plastic soldiers. Some of us prefer lavish lifestyle with chicks. Some of us prefers working all-day and night (that's me). Everyone is entitled to their opinion. 

And whatever your hobby is, don't let your self esteem become low. Don't trust "other people" who said that this hobby or that hobby makes girls go away. Don't trust "other people" that you need this hobby or join this team or use this style to attract girls. Have your own style, have your own hobby, have your own lifestyle, live your life!


----------



## FinalLegion

All the people going on and on about how this guy is obviously a virgin and all the 'my virginity is protected' jokes are lower than low.

What, you think the ladies are going to be impressed because you _don't _cosplay? Spare me. You may be able to hide the fact that you're a gamer, but sooner or later she'll find out. When she does and then says to you, "Really? You still play with action figures? You got some G.I. Joes around here too?", I'm sure you'll find that your tears of emasculation have a very bitter taste.

Oh, just a note to some of you out there that I've run across at a few gaming conventions: cheap cologne is not a substitute for bathing, 'k?


----------



## Jezlad

Oh and on a side note. That costume is awesome.

This one.










Not so much. :laugh:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I really do not see the negative connotation with being a virgin. I was a virgin until I was 19 ... then I turned into an outright whore that would fuck anything with 3 holes ... heartbeat optional. Not really proud of that but I am not ashamed of it either.

The suit to me is meh ... not to my taste and I really am not into cosplay or anything. Then again, one of my buddies tells people that I look at Jeep magazines the way that most guys look at porn.:dunno:


----------



## ThunderHawk

FinalLegion said:


> All the people going on and on about how this guy is obviously a virgin and all the 'my virginity is protected' jokes are lower than low.


Seriously, if you can't take that joke, you have such low self-esteem. It is a joke, and meant to be a joke. It's a fool to be insulted by this kind of jokes. I would even laugh if one of the joke is thrown on me.

Why you can't take it as a joke? Because you have (in your own mind) fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". Based on that fear, you bash people's jokes which alleviate your own fear, of being unattractive to girls. 

Take it as a joke.



FinalLegion said:


> What, you think the ladies are going to be impressed because you _don't _cosplay? Spare me. You may be able to hide the fact that you're a gamer, but sooner or later she'll find out. When she does and then says to you, "Really? You still play with action figures? You got some G.I. Joes around here too?", I'm sure you'll find that your tears of emasculation have a very bitter taste.
> 
> Oh, just a note to some of you out there that I've run across at a few gaming conventions: cheap cologne is not a substitute for bathing, 'k?


Ladies can be impressed by anything. Some ladies are impressed by your good looks. Or your brains. Or your shyness. Or your plastic soldiers. Ladies are not creatures who only look for the most handsome or the most hulky football players. They do have their own tastes, which are different. Most girls are not gamers, but some are gamers. Most men play sports, but some men don't play sport. Most men can't code a program, some man can type code very fast.

Every men and woman has their own set of standards and beliefs, where you can't generalize them into a single category.


----------



## Haskanael

this treat has become a shit storm of ridiculousness.


its kind of sad to see the maker of the suit enter this forum, and take swings left and right like a drunk that is not sure who is actual targets are. especialy since more then half of the jokes didnt have any malice in them.


being a mod doesnt suddenly mean they can't voice their opinion like any other forum member does because in the end they are not some kind of policemen no, they are members that are trying to enjoy a forum they in much cases have been part of for years.


and the other jokes that did hold any "malice" , well thats a shame but such things are not worth putting energy into.


----------



## FinalLegion

ThunderHawk said:


> Seriously, if you can't take that joke, you have such low self-esteem. It is a joke, and meant to be a joke. It's a fool to be insulted by this kind of jokes. I would even laugh if one of the joke is thrown on me.
> 
> Why you can't take it as a joke? Because you have (in your own mind) fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". Based on that fear, you bash people's jokes which alleviate your own fear, of being unattractive to girls.
> 
> Take it as a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies can be impressed by anything. Some ladies are impressed by your good looks. Or your brains. Or your shyness. Or your plastic soldiers. Ladies are not creatures who only look for the most handsome or the most hulky football players. They do have their own tastes, which are different. Most girls are not gamers, but some are gamers. Most men play sports, but some men don't play sport. Most men can't code a program, some man can type code very fast.
> 
> Every men and woman has their own set of standards and beliefs, where you can't generalize them into a single category.


I don't take it as a joke because I'm not reading it as a joke. You may see what, in your mind, constitutes a little harmless. I see people being purposely malicious because, in their minds, they see someone who is so much of a "geek" or "nerd" that it makes gamers look like extremists and that fills them with the fear of being associated with such individuals. Why not focus on the skill and creativity that went into the project rather than basking the guy?

My self-esteem is doing quite well thank you, as it isn't mine that is coming under potential attack. Trying to make this into some pop psychology lesson simply isn't going to work.

I am not in possession of any fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". The fact that you read that into my statement is a testament to your own fears.

And my statement about how a woman would react? Well gosh...it's just a joke. Can't you take a joke?


----------



## Haskanael

FinalLegion said:


> I don't take it as a joke because I'm not reading it as a joke. You may see what, in your mind, constitutes a little harmless. I see people being purposely malicious because, in their minds, they see someone who is so much of a "geek" or "nerd" that it makes gamers look like extremists and that fills them with the fear of being associated with such individuals. Why not focus on the skill and creativity that went into the project rather than basking the guy?
> 
> 
> I am not in possession of any fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". The fact that you read that into my statement is a testament to your own fears.
> 
> And my statement about how a woman would react? Well gosh...it's just a joke. Can't you take a joke?


you dont understand them because you dont know them, because it actualy was without malice. just like you say your joke was. do you understand now? get to know people before you overreact.


----------



## FinalLegion

Haskanael said:


> you dont understand them because you dont know them, because it actualy was without malice. just like you say your joke was. do you understand now? get to know people before you overreact.


Oh? Do you know them well enough to know for a fact there was no malice in those statements? Somehow I doubt that you know those people well enough to know what they were thinking and feeling when they posted those comments.

Look, I don't want to see this turning into a big flame war. I reacted as I did because I fail to see why anyone needs to belittle what he accomplished in making that suit. I'm certain a lot of us have been on the receiving end of some type of belittlement from those around us because of our hobbies. We're called geeks, nerds, gamers and worse and while I'm sure the majority of us live by the statement, "I really don't give a fuck what others think", I, for one, don't think that's entirely true. I believe that most of us are bothered when that happens even if it's just a little bit. I know I am...and the reason it bothers me is because all it does is reinforce that social wall that separates us from understanding one another. I've never understood the reason to pursue that endeavor.

That brings me back to those comments here that I perceive as malicious. As part of this community and the larger gaming community, I think we rather owe it to each other to be more supportive of one another. It's not about getting the self-esteem or self-worth that we want to have, but strengthening that self-esteem and self-worth that exists it so that when those unfortunate-and hopefully rare-times when someone outside our community exhibits a snide and belittling attitude towards one of us, it will have no effect. Without any perceived effect, maybe that want to ridicule another will lessen and that wall of separation will begin to crumble.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Doesnt anyone think it's funny how people have taken this thread about sharing what I think is a cool termie suit, the geads abit small but meh
And turned into a massive shitstorm of a rant about virginity and all this!
And about 40k being a 'chick repelant', the only girls that will leave you when you find out are uncaring, insensitive bitch ones which you don't really want to go out with. The nice, caring and understanding ones, which you do want to hang our with will either say 'bit wierd, but I don't care' and stay out of your way on the matter or 'cool, can I join in?'


----------



## SonofVulkan

Honourius said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by SonofVulkan View Post
> Where's the Storm Shield?
> 
> (Must have ran out of empty cereal boxes and toilet roll tubes I guess.)
> How funny.
> More jealousy of skills, I assume.
> Let's see your own fantastic storm shield, eh?


Challenge accepted. One cereal box/toilet roll Storm Shield coming up.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Honourius said:


> I understand your bitterness at being unable to build a terminator armour for yourself. I understand your fury at your own inability. And I understand your pride transforms your awe of his work into the sad raging of an impotent man without ability himself.


Hands down one of the most unintentionally funny replies so far. Take your tongue out of his arsehole Gary.

Norm it may have been directed at, but I feel I likely speak for him and many others when I ask, why the fuck would I want to build a giant cardboard terminator outfit? Theres no bitnerness, fury or rage here. All those words you've chosen to use are pretty entertaining, but wrong nevertheless. I would never, ever want to build that, even if I could, I'm not bitter because I can't, I'm utterly indifferent. But you know what, your comments just make people want to jump on the bashing wagon.


And for two fucking grand, I could buy enough rum and hookers to 'artistically' recreate the better part of Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------



## humakt

kiro the avenger! said:


> Doesnt anyone think it's funny how people have taken this thread about sharing what I think is a cool termie suit, the geads abit small but meh
> And turned into a massive shitstorm of a rant about virginity and all this!
> And about 40k being a 'chick repelant', the only girls that will leave you when you find out are uncaring, insensitive bitch ones which you don't really want to go out with. The nice, caring and understanding ones, which you do want to hang our with will either say 'bit wierd, but I don't care' and stay out of your way on the matter or 'cool, can I join in?'


I think its ridiculous that this whole thing has been blown totally out of proportion. Some people liked the suit others did not, some throught it expensive otheres did not. There was some banter about it likly to be made by a virgin, then people started jumping down and making a fuss.



FinalLegion said:


> I don't take it as a joke because I'm not reading it as a joke. You may see what, in your mind, constitutes a little harmless. I see people being purposely malicious because, in their minds, they see someone who is so much of a "geek" or "nerd" that it makes gamers look like extremists and that fills them with the fear of being associated with such individuals. Why not focus on the skill and creativity that went into the project rather than basking the guy?
> 
> My self-esteem is doing quite well thank you, as it isn't mine that is coming under potential attack. Trying to make this into some pop psychology lesson simply isn't going to work.
> 
> I am not in possession of any fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". The fact that you read that into my statement is a testament to your own fears.
> 
> And my statement about how a woman would react? Well gosh...it's just a joke. Can't you take a joke?


I think you are reading way to much into this. Boltshells has made a fine suit of terminator armour, although I dont like the weathering effect or the tubing stomach. He claims its for his buisness, which is all fine and dandy, but this also means he is open to criticism. I dont think it has anything to do with people being scared he is a nerd extremists. 

The virgin thing probably was not required and without that this thread would have lived for a short period before sinking into the depths of obscurity.

And personally the best Space Marine armour I have seen created it here

http://www.wired.com/design/2012/07/warhammer-spacemarine-costume-diy/

But once again the heads look a bit too small, but being as they are not actually Space marines wearing the suits there is very little you can about that.


----------



## kharn_the_blood_god

can this thread just close already. 
okay so he made a suit and people go nuts over it (and not always in a good way) now before I go on, I would like to say, that I don't say this to everyone. 
someone actually did say honest opinions, and none insulting comments. 
but this has to stop. 
first of all, its just a suit. he does this as a hobby, even as a small time job. 
I know this guy personally, and let me tell you all, you would be honored to know this guy. 
second of all, as said before there is a huge difference in opinions (your suits paint job could have been better) and insults (you attention whore, protect your virginity with that suit) now some of the insults were meant as a joke, so again, not talking to everyone.
and lastly. if we strip it down to the basic, it's just A SUIT. nothing more nothing less. some guy made a suit, someone posts it here, guys go nuts, he defends himself, more nutting, he apologized, AND IT STILL GOES ON.
so just close the thread. end it all, and let the guy be.
and lastly, if you had made that suit, wouldn't you have shut it off? it was even him who posted it


----------



## warsmith7752

Personally I prefer this over terminator armour, or any other marine cosplay. This is sharp.


----------



## Djinn24

Screw it, your right norm, I forgot you belong to the uber cool and studly faction of guys who play with 1in tall figurines.


----------



## SilverTabby

Angel of Blood said:


> Well, it's not god given(see...he doesn't exist), it's just an inherent right to say what you want. Can you honestly tell me, that in your whole life, you've _never_ insulted someone? Most people on here were joking, have you not by now realised quite a lot of us here at Heresy possess quite a dark sense of humour(hell Jezlad himself is one of the worst for this). This time it just happens that the person who made this suit incidently managed to find this and took a rather overzealous offence to it.
> 
> You,him and others seem to be forgetting that, the internet is populated by people who use the internet. How do the replies seen in threads like this still surprise you?


I shall say one last thing here. This is not aimed at any one person, despite the quote.

There is no such thing as an "inherent right to say what you want". You have the _ability_ to say what you want, but we live within a society that has both written and unwritten rules on what you should say, and what you shouldn't. 

Just because you can say something, doesn't mean you should. Take a few minutes to consider consequences before you write/say whatever just popped into your head. Consider that it might offend/be taken wrong/be a truly dickish thing to say full stop. 

Too many problems today stem from a lack of responsibility for our own actions. If more people realised that you, and you alone are responsible for what comes out of your mouth, and the consequences of that, then the world would be a nicer place. 

Internet anonymity doesn't change that what is being said shouldn't be being said. It's too easy a step to make from "I can say whatever I like because I'm anonymous and will never actually meet these people" to "I'll just talk like that all the time". 

Also, just because you're anonymous doesn't mean the person on the recieving end isn't a real person. Try to remember that.

And I've been on this forum a long time. "Dark sense of humour" is not the same as "license to be a twat". Some things are just not funny, and should not be trivialised.

Yes, I have insulted people in my life. But if it's been inadvertant, I've apologised. If it's been intended, it's been bloody obvious. But most importantly, if it's been jokingly, it's been really obvious it's a joke, and never at the expense of personal issues.

If no-one but you can tell it's a joke, then it's not a joke.


----------



## Angel of Blood

normtheunsavoury said:


> "Hey! I just made a full suit of tactical dreadnought armour!"
> 
> "Cool! Does it work?"
> 
> "Well, my virginity now has a 2+ invulnerable save so yeah, kinda did"


Soooo you couldn't tell that was a joke? Nor could one or two others somehow? Because the vast majority of us saw it for exactly what it was. A joke. 

The maker of this suit didn't help himself by completely misconstruing the entire thread on the Lexicanum page on Facebook, deciding to claim the entire thread was about bashing him and insulting his work and others like him, which wasn't the case even slightly. 

Though granted, having the Lexicanum fan page turning against us is about as irrelevant as Anne Franks drum kit.


----------



## Deneris

Angel of Blood said:


> Soooo you couldn't tell that was a joke? Nor could one or two others somehow? Because the vast majority of us saw it for exactly what it was. A joke.
> 
> The maker of this suit didn't help himself by completely misconstruing the entire thread on the Lexicanum page on Facebook, deciding to claim the entire thread was about bashing him and insulting his work and others like him, which wasn't the case even slightly.
> 
> Though granted, having the Lexicanum fan page turning against us is about as irrelevant as Anne Franks drum kit.


Being the subject of bullying for nigh-on 20 years of school, "Dur-hurr, just a joke, mate!" was a common excuse when said "jokers" were taken to task by teachers/parents/whatever, and the event was just brushed off. Seems to me that the event in question was more than "just a joke", but more of a "Ooo-err, the cool kids have found a new guy to pick on!" situation, with the gang mentality taking over for "just a bit of fun, mate, don't take it SO seriously!"...

Rather bugs me when we basement (or attic)-dwelling neck-beards go at each other when so often WE were the victims of similar bullying...


----------



## DeathKlokk

This is not bullying, let's be clear. This was someone expressing an opinion in a somewhat comedic way about a video on the internet. Whether you agree or not, this was one silly post.

If you want to see bullying, become a Mod. Jez is _so_ mean to us...


----------



## Magpie_Oz

DeathKlokk said:


> If you want to see bullying, become a Mod. Jez is _so_ mean to us...


There there klokk, some body needs a hug !


----------



## humakt

Magpie_Oz said:


> There there klokk, some body needs a hug !


That's exactly what Jez says in the beginning!


----------



## Bubblematrix

Then he goes for the beards...


----------



## normtheunsavoury

SilverTabby said:


> There is no such thing as an "inherent right to say what you want". You have the ability to say what you want, but we live within a society that has both written and unwritten rules on what you should say, and what you shouldn't.


Lets just get this straight shall we, I would have said this to the guys face, its nothing to do with internet anonymity, I couldn't give a flying fuck what this guy or any of you think of me, I really don't care! You can bitch, moan, whine and even offer death threats should you feel it appropriate, I still don't give a fuck. 

If the person who made this suit wants to take it up with me then fine, I was the guy on Tardbook who quoted the JOKE made early on in the thread, find me on FB an call me as many cunts as you want, I'll still tell you you're not even a blip in my life and if my comments hurt you that's your problem not mine. 

If you really want to I could meet you IRL and I'll call you a twat to your face, hows that for internet anonymity?


----------



## DeathKlokk

::Ouch::

I really shouldn't roll my eyes so much...


----------



## Vaz

DeathKlokk said:


> ::Ouch::
> 
> I really shouldn't roll my eyes so much...


Careful, they'll fall out, then where would you be, hmm?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Norm ... you are mean ... DK ... you are encouraging him, Serp ... ahh fuck it he is a lost cause. :laugh:


Jesus people, wake the fuck up!!! You are arguing on the internet about silly shit. 

I was seriously laughing at most of the posts here ... then I realized people were SERIOUS about some of the shit they said. Relax a bit and have fun with your life, you will never make it out alive.


----------



## SilverTabby

normtheunsavoury said:


> Lets just get this straight shall we, I would have said this to the guys face, its nothing to do with internet anonymity, I couldn't give a flying fuck what this guy or any of you think of me, I really don't care! You can bitch, moan, whine and even offer death threats should you feel it appropriate, I still don't give a fuck.
> 
> If the person who made this suit wants to take it up with me then fine, I was the guy on Tardbook who quoted the JOKE made early on in the thread, find me on FB an call me as many cunts as you want, I'll still tell you you're not even a blip in my life and if my comments hurt you that's your problem not mine.
> 
> If you really want to I could meet you IRL and I'll call you a twat to your face, hows that for internet anonymity?


Thank you for reinforcing every single one of my points about responsibility, can over should, and being a decent, responsible human being. 

"If my comments hurt you that's your problem not mine"
No, it's not. You opened your mouth. You made the comments. Take some responsibility for what comes out of your own mouth. You live in a society that has decreed it is unacceptable behaviour. Passing the buck to the victim is not ok. I seem to recall there was a case in the news recently about some jock footballer rapists who tried that one, and it's a sad showcase on how society has gone wrong that so many people sympathised with those who did wrong, rather than the victim. 

"Overexaggeration!" I hear you cry. Except it's not. It's the same principle. "I can say/do what I like, and if you object then it's your problem not mine"...


----------



## SilverTabby

OIIIIIIO said:


> Norm ... you are mean ... DK ... you are encouraging him, Serp ... ahh fuck it he is a lost cause. :laugh:
> 
> 
> Jesus people, wake the fuck up!!! You are arguing on the internet about silly shit.
> 
> I was seriously laughing at most of the posts here ... then I realized people were SERIOUS about some of the shit they said. Relax a bit and have fun with your life, you will never make it out alive.


For my part, this isn't about the 'silly shit', never has been. It's about jerks defending their 'right' to say whatever they want and bear no responsibility for any consequences. See my last post for details...


----------



## Angel of Blood

SilverTabby said:


> there was a case in the news recently about some jock footballer rapists who tried that one, and it's a sad showcase on how society has gone wrong that so many people sympathised with those who did wrong, rather than the victim.
> 
> "Overexaggeration!" I hear you cry. Except it's not. It's the same principle. "I can say/do what I like, and if you object then it's your problem not mine"...


No. No it really is a colossal and rather absurd over exaggeration. You're comparing, someone being called a virgin on the internet, to gang rape. The fact that you can even being to think this is an acceptable analogy or 'is the same principle' is beyond staggering.


----------



## Jezlad

Well this is fucking lovely. 

Some retard comes to our forum hears honest genuine unfiltered feedback on his... product? Disagrees with it and defends himself. Which to me is fine, say what you like I couldn't give a fuck really. Defend yourself tooth and claw - its your right.

Then I head over to FB to see what the commotion is all about... I mean, lets be honest here - socially defunct nerds getting uppity over a costume is laughable.
Upon entry I see a few posts slating us as a community and me personally. The community thing I actually like. If you don't like the truth don't post here, because we don't encourage circle jerking. If we think you're a cunt we'll tell you, and up until now I didn't but fuck it you can read my words now.

So what do I do there? I defend myself. Big mistake, this fucking jumped up little cunt deletes my posts leaving the insults in clear view and bans me from the group. 

REALLY? I mean, wheres the equality in that?

If you want to be treated like an equal and not the remnants of last nights Bhuna that fell out of my bunghole - stop deleting my words and making everything in your manor look hunky doory. Because we're a fucking big site, and every single one of us here knows what a two faced slimy little deceitful cunt you are. Covering over everything to suit yourself is pathetic. Its something novice community admins do. :wink:

I have four words of advice for you if you want to post stuff online without getting butthurt. 

TOUGHEN THE FUCK UP.


Anyone for a game of spot the difference?


----------



## Vaz

Fairly sure they were in BFG?


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Vaz said:


> Fairly sure they were in BFG?


Is that battlefleet gothic, big friendly giant or am I missing the point?


----------



## Galahad

Well, you've done it now, Jez.
Everyone takes facebook drama seriously, deadly serious... You're in trouble, mate. Someone on facebook doesn't like you. If they get a million likes they can have you executed, it's the law. 

Sort of the reverse of people needing a million likes to get cancer treatment.
Facebook giveth, Facebook taketh away.

As your unlicensed internet legal council, my advice is to just give him the keys to the site now and hope he takes his posts down before the sheer weight of whiny internet opinion crushes you and everyone you love.

I try to take another thousand year nap only to be awakened by this racket...shocking.


----------



## Tawa

humakt said:


> That's exactly what Jez says in the beginning!





Bubblematrix said:


> Then he goes for the beards...


Then I'm getting me a fucking shave real quick..... :laugh:


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

SonofVulkan said:


> Challenge accepted. One cereal box/toilet roll Storm Shield coming up.


Oh no...don't do that.

Definitely don't post that picture on their page. DEFINITELY DON'T.

DEFINITELY.

do it.

Why they mad though? The virgin joke was nothing but hilarious.


----------



## Galahad

Serious note: I know for a fact that if this were posted here in one of the modeling boards as someone's personal labor of love they would be lauded by almost everyone for the about of time and care and personal expense that went into expressing their love of the hobby. We know what it means to spend way too much time and money glorifying plastic spacemen and we appreciate it in others when we see it.

However, when you go to put a price tag on it that's when it stops being a personal labor of love and badge of nerdly honor and becomes a product you're trying to hawk...at which point the cynical bastards amongst us (which is most of us, to some degree), quickly shift gears and start pointing out all the ways it's not worth the insane price, or wondering who would possibly want to buy it. Why? Because by turning it into a product you're making it impersonal. It's no longer your pride and joy and is now your bread and butter. 

When something becomes business it, by nature, stops being personal. If you want to make a living off of something you need to be prepared to accept negative criticism, learn from it and adapt. If you only ever want to hear good about the things you churn out you'll never improve. It's like running a restaurant that puts out decent but not great food then going to the table and screaming at anyone who sends a plate back. Not only does it make you look shockingly unprofessional, but it cuts you off from the kind of feedback you need to make your product better.

It's one thing to stand up for yourself and believe in your work, it's another to dismiss anything negative as "haters" and live in a bubble where you ignore all criticisms.


----------



## Galahad

For what it's worth, I threw my two cents on their little 'apology' post on the facebook (under my alter ego Nate Hunt, mild mannered gas station manager). Had a relatively reasonable exchange. They tried calling out a nonexistent double standard in my post and made some cheeky comment about my post making them dizzy...then they dropped that line when I explained that there wasn't any such thing in my post and that there's a difference between defending yourself in the place you were insulted and running around the net to try and start a war. Then they asked who they thought I deleted and promptly dropped that line when I pointed out that I knew they deleted everything Jez had said on their thread. hell, what drew my attention in the first place was a notification that Jez posted something there then me being unable to find what he said.

Even when they aren't deleting you they still ignore anything that doesn't make them look good. I've spent far too long in the gladiatorial pits of Rules Discussion...I know bullshit when I dismantle it.


----------



## Loli

Wow, I posted this because I thought it was pretty commendable, I go for a day, and suddenly it's all gone to hell.


----------



## Tawa

Loli said:


> Wow, I posted this because I thought it was pretty commendable, I go for a day, and suddenly it's all gone to hell.


Welcome to the 'Nam :laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits

Loli said:


> Wow, I posted this because I thought it was pretty commendable, I go for a day, and suddenly it's all gone to hell.


Thats the true power of Heresy online, you never really know what your gonna get.


----------



## The Son of Horus

On second thought, we're going to leave this unlocked and see what happens...

But for the sake of argument, and back to the original topic... that's a freaking sweet suit of Terminator armor. The Imperial Fists one. If I had $2000 to blow right now, I'd probably be trying to get in touch with Roses and Boltshells to make a suit of power armor for me. I love all that kind of stuff...halloween is my favorite holiday, and the idea of tromping around the bars in power armour is super funny in my mind... but also, just having a suit to display in the game room would be very cool, I think. 

As for the flame war that's gone on in this thread... I'm not one to rip on other people's hobbies. Unless they're furries. That shit's creepy. I mean, I don't have a lot of room to talk... I play D&D twice a week, I play Warhammer, and am an avid Trekkie. But I also was in a social fraternity and had a good six year stint of picking up random women at the bars. You can't really tell what someone's like based on their hobbies... the whole "boo virgin" thing, to me at least, comes off like sour grapes-- like shitting on talent, basically. 

That being said, we're a lot cooler than the other forums about pretty much everything. We'll even be cool about disagreeing with the staff, to a point, and not ban people outright like they do on certain other sites. I know I personally use the banhammer VERY sparingly, and only in cases of spambots and unrepentantly casual racists, sex offenders, and the like-- essentially, people who are threatening the viability of the community. But there's an undeniable red line, where at no point are we going to let people shit on Heresy, the hard work that Jez and the rest of the staff have put into it over the years, or on the community as a whole. And to that end, I will back the staff, even when they may have overstepped some lines here and there throughout this thread.


I would really like to see this thread continue as a discussion about the creation of awesome 40k cosplay, and everyone go on about their business like reasonable adults. Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Serpion5

SilverTabby said:


> I shall say one last thing here. This is not aimed at any one person, despite the quote.
> 
> There is no such thing as an "inherent right to say what you want". You have the ability to say what you want, but we live within a society that has both written and unwritten rules on what you should say, and what you shouldn't.
> 
> Just because you can say something, doesn't mean you should. Take a few minutes to consider consequences before you write/say whatever just popped into your head. Consider that it might offend/be taken wrong/be a truly dickish thing to say full stop.
> 
> Too many problems today stem from a lack of responsibility for our own actions. If more people realised that you, and you alone are responsible for what comes out of your mouth, and the consequences of that, then the world would be a nicer place.
> 
> Internet anonymity doesn't change that what is being said shouldn't be being said. It's too easy a step to make from "I can say whatever I like because I'm anonymous and will never actually meet these people" to "I'll just talk like that all the time".
> 
> Also, just because you're anonymous doesn't mean the person on the recieving end isn't a real person. Try to remember that.
> 
> And I've been on this forum a long time. "Dark sense of humour" is not the same as "license to be a twat". Some things are just not funny, and should not be trivialised.
> 
> Yes, I have insulted people in my life. But if it's been inadvertant, I've apologised. If it's been intended, it's been bloody obvious. But most importantly, if it's been jokingly, it's been really obvious it's a joke, and never at the expense of personal issues.
> 
> If no-one but you can tell it's a joke, then it's not a joke.


EDIT: Know what, never mind. I disagree with you is all.  



The Son of Horus said:


> But for the sake of argument, and back to the original topic... that's a freaking sweet suit of Terminator armor. The Imperial Fists one. If I had $2000 to blow right now, I'd probably be trying to get in touch with Roses and Boltshells to make a suit of power armor for me. I love all that kind of stuff...halloween is my favorite holiday, and the idea of tromping around the bars in power armour is super funny in my mind... but also, just having a suit to display in the game room would be very cool, I think.


I do agree with this, and had I any reason whatsoever to own such a suit I would also be seeking out somebody with this level of talent to help me out. Sad fact is there are precious few cons in this country that I could make it to and Halloween isn't widespread enough to justify it either. Also I have near zero storage space for something that size.  

There was a time when I was seriously considering a necron costume, complete with cape and faux warscythe. Seeing something like this really makes me want to go for it... 



The Son of Horus said:


> I'm not one to rip on other people's hobbies. Unless they're furries. That shit's creepy.


I disagree and you make me cry. :cray:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Jezlad said:


> snip snip
> 
> 
> Anyone for a game of spot the difference?


I would take a poke at the green faced one ... I would SO feel like Captain Kirk ... the other ... I have turned down blow jobs from better looking than that ... and I was drunk too.


----------



## DeathKlokk

Boltshells said:


> my fiance...


Bad form, OIIIIIIO


----------



## humakt

OIIIIIIO said:


> I would take a poke at the green faced one ... I would SO feel like Captain Kirk ... the other ... I have turned down blow jobs from better looking than that ... and I was drunk too.


Now your just been harsh there OIIIIIIO, Im sure she's a lovely girl. I dont like here costume much though. Looks a bit too soft and comfortable to be anything anybody from the Emperium would wear.

Onto the 'build yourself a costume', the only one I have every thought I could pull off would be tau, just on the ground thats I am such a short ass I cant see any other race I could be. That would be faily simple to do design wise, I'd just need some way of hiding my gut.


----------



## ThunderHawk

FinalLegion said:


> I don't take it as a joke because I'm not reading it as a joke. You may see what, in your mind, constitutes a little harmless. I see people being purposely malicious because, in their minds, they see someone who is so much of a "geek" or "nerd" that it makes gamers look like extremists and that fills them with the fear of being associated with such individuals. Why not focus on the skill and creativity that went into the project rather than basking the guy?


The way you perceive people are malicious is showing how you feel so insecure. A majority of us here are geeks and nerds. That guy may be spending a lot for his suit, and a majority of us here has spent more for our plastic soldier. We don't fear being associated with geeks and nerds, because we are one of them. If we fear the association, why we pick up the hobby at the first place? Why join a forum concerning 40K?



FinalLegion said:


> My self-esteem is doing quite well thank you, as it isn't mine that is coming under potential attack. Trying to make this into some pop psychology lesson simply isn't going to work.
> 
> I am not in possession of any fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". The fact that you read that into my statement is a testament to your own fears.
> 
> And my statement about how a woman would react? Well gosh...it's just a joke. Can't you take a joke?


It's great if you don't have the fear, then. But surely it still doesn't explain well why you perceive other users as malicious, or why you have the inability as a joke?



FinalLegion said:


> Oh? Do you know them well enough to know for a fact there was no malice in those statements? Somehow I doubt that you know those people well enough to know what they were thinking and feeling when they posted those comments.


True. I may not know most of them. I even don't know their real names, address, or whatsoever. But I trust in the "innocent before being proven guilty". I trust all of people in the forum as my friends, because we have the same hobby. If some of these friends communicate well with me and maybe play with me, they become closer friends. If some of these friends act like a jerk, we don't become friends anymore. I start all of my relationship on a neutral/friendly relation. I never start a relationship negatively. I trust that all people will try to do their best. I trust that all gamers in this world has "about the same" views on gaming.



FinalLegion said:


> Look, I don't want to see this turning into a big flame war. I reacted as I did because I fail to see why anyone needs to belittle what he accomplished in making that suit. I'm certain a lot of us have been on the receiving end of some type of belittlement from those around us because of our hobbies. We're called geeks, nerds, gamers and worse and while I'm sure the majority of us live by the statement, "I really don't give a fuck what others think", I, for one, don't think that's entirely true. I believe that most of us are bothered when that happens even if it's just a little bit. I know I am...and the reason it bothers me is because all it does is reinforce that social wall that separates us from understanding one another. I've never understood the reason to pursue that endeavor.


In fact, if you read closely. Nearly everyone praises the suit. But everybody hates the counter-attack that comes after a joke is lashed out. A joke should be a joke, not more. 



FinalLegion said:


> That brings me back to those comments here that I perceive as malicious. As part of this community and the larger gaming community, I think we rather owe it to each other to be more supportive of one another. It's not about getting the self-esteem or self-worth that we want to have, but strengthening that self-esteem and self-worth that exists it so that when those unfortunate-and hopefully rare-times when someone outside our community exhibits a snide and belittling attitude towards one of us, it will have no effect. Without any perceived effect, maybe that want to ridicule another will lessen and that wall of separation will begin to crumble.


I think joking with each other is also being supportive with each other. Problem is, some of the people can't react to a joke properly.


----------



## Vaz

1) It's ALIVE! (The Thread)
2) BFG = Big Friendly Giant in this case. Check dem ears.
3) Bad Form, maybe. But she's probably a, what 3 at best?
4) How I've escaped SoH's Banhammer I have no idea. I'm all of those things.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

DeathKlokk said:


> Bad form, OIIIIIIO





humakt said:


> Now your just been harsh there OIIIIIIO, Im sure she's a lovely girl.


Not sure why OIIIIIIIIO is being told off here when effectively all he's doing is following the current trend for this thread. 




Jezlad said:


> Anyone for a game of spot the difference?














Whilst i get that there are high tensions here and i get that you're pissed off with Boltshell, Jez, this thread has become an abomination of namecalling and revenge. 

Almost all of the derogatory comments made about heresy on the the various facebook pages and even Dakka have been removed. Why is it that Heretics are the only ones who won't let this die? We got attacked in our own home, stood up for ourselves and managed to clear any evidence of bad feelings from the interwebs. 

When an occasional "Heresy are jerks" tread pops up on facebook, i tried to argue the point but was quickly told by Boltshells.


> the sole reason your owner got banned was because he openly called Roses a whore! I don't know about you, but I find shit like that unacceptable, regardless of anything.


I don't know what the context of all this was and frankly i don't much care any more. It's gone on for too long as it is.

This thread has been closed twice and then reopened to allow for the malice to keep flowing. I know that censoring isn't something we do here but there are still meant to be rules in place to stop threads like this derailing our focus on the shinies. 


Jez you do a great job in running this site and keeping heresy an open and engaging place to be. This thread, in any other forum would have been wiped from history, something that i'm glad doesn't happen here, but if it had been any other member with a vested interest it would have been locked up faster than a SoB's sex toys when the matriarch is inspecting. 

What sort of message does this give? "These are the rules, we will lock your thread if you break them......unless we don't want to because it's personal to us."

At the end of the day it's your website so you can do what you want with it and i'm fully expecting a shitstorm of Heretics telling me i'm out of line for posting this but i can live with that.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Probably fair enough points Grim but I think in this instance we are dealing with a group of particularly immature individuals.

Evidence their behaviour in here and on the Lexicanium Facebook site and I think you'll see what I mean fairly quickly.

I see nothing wrong in the way this has been handled, no posts have been deleted nor have any posters been blocked, unlike the Facebook site.

The level of freedom of speech on Heresy is very rare when compared to other forums and it is the one thing that has kept me here to date. I'd hate to see that disappear.


----------



## Rems

I agree with Grimm, this thread has derailed completely and serves no point. It's just a malicious circle jerk now. Both sides are in the wrong to varying degrees, let this thread die. Close it.


----------



## Jezlad

Why close an active and interesting thread?

As to calling the guy a whore.. really? He's playing victim again here? The moron calls me a douche when I haven't commented on his perverse obsession... I call him a whore in reply (his surname was Hoare btw) my post is deleted his isn't. Go figure.

Whats the obsession with letting a thread die anyway? I'll tell you something - I rarely, if ever close a thread. Actually, I think I've reopened more threads than I've closed. They close when there's no further input. If the forum want to slate an idiot crack on. It makes me laugh. 


Laughing is good. :wink:


----------



## LuLzForTheLuLzGoD

There's like 2 comments that could be taken as insults and one of them is fucking hilarious. I laughed for a good 2 mins at the 2+ virgin joke.

I went to their facebook and it's all "haters gonna hate. not mentioning a certain heretical forumn"

You're making costumes of some of the nerdiest shit I know. This is pushing the realms od DnD, I've played it and I look at that termi suit and think "Jesus christ, what were you thinking?" I can, and anyone else here can say anything we bloody like. Obviosuly not things like "kill yourself" or some shit, but this is some powered up prick who wants praise 100% all the time.

Most of the thread was complimentary. Too many people get their little pants all in their cheeks. Hope they come back though. It's entertaining.


----------



## FinalLegion

ThunderHawk said:


> The way you perceive people are malicious is showing how you feel so insecure. A majority of us here are geeks and nerds. That guy may be spending a lot for his suit, and a majority of us here has spent more for our plastic soldier. We don't fear being associated with geeks and nerds, because we are one of them. If we fear the association, why we pick up the hobby at the first place? Why join a forum concerning 40K?
> 
> 
> 
> It's great if you don't have the fear, then. But surely it still doesn't explain well why you perceive other users as malicious, or why you have the inability as a joke?
> 
> 
> 
> True. I may not know most of them. I even don't know their real names, address, or whatsoever. But I trust in the "innocent before being proven guilty". I trust all of people in the forum as my friends, because we have the same hobby. If some of these friends communicate well with me and maybe play with me, they become closer friends. If some of these friends act like a jerk, we don't become friends anymore. I start all of my relationship on a neutral/friendly relation. I never start a relationship negatively. I trust that all people will try to do their best. I trust that all gamers in this world has "about the same" views on gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, if you read closely. Nearly everyone praises the suit. But everybody hates the counter-attack that comes after a joke is lashed out. A joke should be a joke, not more.
> 
> 
> 
> I think joking with each other is also being supportive with each other. Problem is, some of the people can't react to a joke properly.


If a joke is humorous, then it should be a joke. I found no humor in the virginity jokes directed at him. Perhaps your experiences with such humor has been of a jovial, camaraderie atmosphere. Mine have not. In my experience, the people I have witnessed being the butt of such jokes have not been joked with in a casual, friendly manner. There has been, all to frequently, malice on the other end. Since it's almost impossible to ascertain the true motives of posters who are totally anonymous to me, I'll assume the worst until someone demonstrates otherwise.

It's one thing to be critical of the suit. There's nothing with offering observations about what one thinks might have been done better. The point is this: it's one thing to make comments about the suit. It's another thing to make it personal. There's zero reason for it. As far as I'm concerned, those who'd offer up such comments are the ones with feelings of insecurity or inadequacy.

Believe what you like.


----------



## Jacobite

FinalLegion said:


> If a joke is humorous, then it should be a joke. I found no humor in the virginity jokes directed at him. Perhaps your experiences with such humor has been of a jovial, camaraderie atmosphere. Mine have not. In my experience, the people I have witnessed being the butt of such jokes have not been joked with in a casual, friendly manner. There has been, all to frequently, malice on the other end. Since it's almost impossible to ascertain the true motives of posters who are totally anonymous to me, I'll assume the worst until someone demonstrates otherwise.
> 
> So you found no humor in it and you are the be all and end all judge of what's funny and whats not? Get over yourself, seriously chill the hell out, have a brew and grow some sort of detachment, you aren't doing yourself any favors at all.
> 
> It's one thing to be critical of the suit. There's nothing with offering observations about what one thinks might have been done better. The point is this: it's one thing to make comments about the suit. It's another thing to make it personal. There's zero reason for it. As far as I'm concerned, those who'd offer up such comments are the ones with feelings of insecurity or inadequacy.
> 
> Welcome to the internet, if you can't get over the fact that everybody is anonymous here and therefore will say shit they might not to do in real life then you need to go back to the cotton wool world.
> 
> Believe what you like.


I've held off commenting on this for a while. To begin with I was actually on the side of the virgin comments aren't needed. Then the shit storm happened, Boltshells, Honorous etc show up and start swinging like somebody just insulted their mothers. Then boltshells posts up a pick of his missus... and then gets shitty when people insult her? Well what the hell did he think was going to happen? Everybody was going to fawn over her? A stupid and pathetic attempt at saying "look how big my dicks is I am the alpha male of wargamers". Well surprise surprise it didn't go down well. If you are thick enough to post a picture of your missus on the net where you know people have an issue with you then I'm actually flabbergasted that you have the cranial capacity to work a key board.

Grow a thicker skin and get over it, seriously if this is how butt hurt you get on the net I hate to think about how you deal with situations in real life.

Newsflash some people won't like what you do, as soon as you want to charge money for your product (which he can't, due to IP) then you open yourself up to a new level of critism. At this point you need to a grow a thicker skin. Not track down every single one of your detractors and give them a barrelling. 


Now as the suit goes personally I think its a good enough effort, maybe not worth 2K: some proportions are off, you can see through it at certain points, it lacks weight that much is obvious and this means its not, IMHO, going to show the character of the piece as well as it should. It's not something I would personally buy but I can appreciate the effort that went into it.

However after the stupidity of boltshells I wouldn't touch him or his business with a 10 foot barge pole and nor would I ever recommend him to anybody. My opinion of cos-players as a group has dropped faster than a ten tonne brick as well. I was indifferent before... now I'm looking at most of them like an infectious pack of molly coddled freaks with inferioity complexes who have trouble grasping whats real and whats fiction. So good job on that account! :so_happy:

As for the deleting of posts and non censorship of this site. Deleting the responses you don't like is childish, if they are really so bad then leave them up and let the general public make up their own mind. As it stands it makes the deleter look like he has something to hide.

The one good thing about this thread is that its kept the chatbox amused for a few days.


----------



## Loli

Screw this, I like what they do. This is my hobby, I read about the back ground, buy endless books good or bad, play endless armies and spend more money than I should. I'd love to go to a convention dressed up. I would go as a Termie but if I had the money I genuinely would ask them to see about making me a Tech Priest costume, the red capes, vox grills and piping.... beautiful. 
I'm proud of my hobby and see this no different to those that dress up as Gandalf and such, or dress up from animes they like.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

FinalLegion said:


> Oh? Do you know them well enough to know for a fact there was no malice in those statements? Somehow I doubt that you know those people well enough to know what they were thinking and feeling when they posted those comments.


I suppose you're right, the number of times we've sat up at night, beer in hand, talking about how I feel about people on the internet and my apparent insecurities and all that other touchy feely stuff. I miss those evenings mate, I really do, I think we really struck up and amazingly deep relationship where you would forever more know exactly what I'm thinking and whether or not a joke was made for humours sake or for some malicious need to hurt others. 

Except none of that happened, did it. 

You have no more insight into what the intention of the JOKE I made was than anyone else on the internet who doesn't know me, yet you have chosen to take offence all the same. 

You're free to assume anything you want, you can think whatever you want of me personally but please don't try and pass it off as fact.

As Jimmy Carr once said,


> Its impossible to give offence, it can only ever be taken


 so the burden is on you not me.


----------



## khrone forever

> As Jimmy Carr once said,
> Quote:
> Its impossible to give offence, it can only ever be taken
> so the burden is on you not me.


however it is possible to be offended by a statement, and to be offensive

and this dosn't give people the right to be offensive because its up to the person who they are speaking to to not take offense to it, thats just fucked up logic


----------



## Jacobite

khrone forever said:


> however it is possible to be offended by a statement, and to be offensive
> 
> and this dosn't give people the right to be offensive because its up to the person who they are speaking to to not take offense to it, thats just fucked up logic


Steven Fry disagrees.






and while I'm at it, just to say it in another way:

http://www.boreme.com/posting.php?id=29555


----------



## khrone forever

i see what you mean, and some people have taken it to the extreme, but i stick to my way of not "offending" people unless there is due cause


----------



## King Gary

I'm a great believer in intention being the determining factor as to whether something is offensive, not the means or the method used to convey a message. From what I can see, what's happened in this thread is that someone who appears to be very immature, who hasn't developed coping strategies to a normal adult level has read what might be considered an 'edgy' joke (that really isn't edgy, PM me if you want some links to some jokes that will actually test you) but they considered to be an offensive comment and have immediately taken to the reply button instead of acting like a propper grown up and taking a step back and thinking for a second.

I mean, seriously, c'mon. A joke like that, about 40k themed cos play, on a site like this? Within this context it should not even raise an eyebrow, infact i'm sure the original intention of the joke was to be somewhat affectionate. This isn't, afterall xbox live chat, it isn't a comedy show, it's not even a normal conversation. It's an internet forum where everyone has the right to reply and there aren't the time constraints of a live conversation.

It's all about the intention.


----------



## FinalLegion

Several people are raising the point about this being the internet, it's all anonymous and people have to grow a thick skin in response to statements that they can only guess as to whether the intent was to joke or to be purposely malicious.

Fair enough.

There's a flip side to that coin. You also need to be prepared for people to read your statements a certain way and maybe read the intent as to the opposite of your true intention. So in addition to growing thick skin as to the intent of statements, people also need to grow some thick skin in response to how others respond to their statements. If you really don't care how someone interprets your intent one way or the other, than don't complain when it happens. If you do care, even a little, then consider what you write. I'm not advocating that you censor yourself to the point of crippling what it is you want to convey, but there's no reason to devolve to personal insults.

That's all I have left to say on the issue.


----------



## ThunderHawk

FinalLegion said:


> If a joke is humorous, then it should be a joke. I found no humor in the virginity jokes directed at him. Perhaps your experiences with such humor has been of a jovial, camaraderie atmosphere. Mine have not. In my experience, the people I have witnessed being the butt of such jokes have not been joked with in a casual, friendly manner. There has been, all to frequently, malice on the other end. Since it's almost impossible to ascertain the true motives of posters who are totally anonymous to me, I'll assume the worst until someone demonstrates otherwise.
> 
> It's one thing to be critical of the suit. There's nothing with offering observations about what one thinks might have been done better. The point is this: it's one thing to make comments about the suit. It's another thing to make it personal. There's zero reason for it. As far as I'm concerned, those who'd offer up such comments are the ones with feelings of insecurity or inadequacy.
> 
> Believe what you like.


Then, as you have concluded yourself, the problem is in how oneself interpret if a joke is a joke or not. If you can't interpret it as a joke, that's fine by me. But, you can't attack other people who thinks that it is a joke. We do it as a joke, as a camaraderie feelings, but if you think the other way, it's up to you. Don't blame the users and the moderators as insensitive if you think differently. 



FinalLegion said:


> Several people are raising the point about this being the internet, it's all anonymous and people have to grow a thick skin in response to statements that they can only guess as to whether the intent was to joke or to be purposely malicious.
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> There's a flip side to that coin. You also need to be prepared for people to read your statements a certain way and maybe read the intent as to the opposite of your true intention. So in addition to growing thick skin as to the intent of statements, people also need to grow some thick skin in response to how others respond to their statements. If you really don't care how someone interprets your intent one way or the other, than don't complain when it happens. If you do care, even a little, then consider what you write. I'm not advocating that you censor yourself to the point of crippling what it is you want to convey, but there's no reason to devolve to personal insults.
> 
> That's all I have left to say on the issue.


Once again, the value of what is personal and what is not is depending on each individual. For one person, an insult to his intelligence is not personal, for another it may be personal. For other person, an insult to his hobby is not personal, for another it is personal. The world is not perfect. You won't know other person's value. You can't do a thing that will please all people. 

In the Internet, all of us believe in free speech. You may talk shit about the government, about corporations, about everything. Yes, we still need to know other's person feelings, but we usually did it according to our "standard" or the widely received standard. For example, insult to one's mother is widely known as a personal insult, so I won't go for that, although maybe some of us are not concerned with insult to our mother. I also won't go to religion or race insult. Some of us don't give a shit to religion, but I still won't go that way. 

In conclusion, I do jokes (or insults, depending on the person) according to my own values, and the widely received values. Why? Because I never known your values. That's why communicating requires thick skin. 

Another example. In the Western, it's OK to call your parents with their name. It's not acceptable in the Eastern. Then, should I call the Westerners impolite? No, because that's they culture. Should the Western calls the Easterners overly-devotional to their parents? No, because that's how the Easterners do it. In conclusion, each of us has different values. You may expect me to adhere to all of your values, but I can't.


----------



## FinalLegion

ThunderHawk said:


> Another example. In the Western, it's OK to call your parents with their name. It's not acceptable in the Eastern. Then, should I call the Westerners impolite? No, because that's they culture. Should the Western calls the Easterners overly-devotional to their parents? No, because that's how the Easterners do it. In conclusion, each of us has different values. You may expect me to adhere to all of your values, but I can't.


I know that last time I said that I had said all I wanted to say, and I have, and I suppose we'll have to disagree...but I'm commenting here because the comment above really threw me.

I don't know of any Western country where it's considered okay to call your parents by their proper names. It's certainly not okay here in the United States and I've never heard any of my Canadian or European friends address their parents in that manner. I'm just curious as to where you heard that.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

ThunderHawk said:


> Another example. In the Western, it's OK to call your parents with their name.


Calling you Mum or Dad by their Christian name is not acceptable to anyone I know.

In fact it's a bit creepy when I think of calling my parents by their names.


----------



## bitsandkits

I think it boils down to this, if the writer has to take into account how anyone will react to a post it would be almost impossible to post without offending someone, so it is far simpler for readers to simply ignore a post or writer and cosider the writer to just be a dickhead andtake what they post with a pinch of salt. 

Norm told a joke,it was funny because our hobby does contain a significant number of socially awkward people when it comes to relationships, you goto games day or comicon and point to someone whos getting laid and i will point to twenty who are not,dont forget stereotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## maelstrom48

bitsandkits said:


> Norm told a joke,it was funny because our hobby does contain a significant number of socially awkward people when it comes to relationships, you goto games day or comicon and point to someone whos getting laid and i will point to twenty who are not,dont forget stereotypes exist for a reason.


True that. Going to hobby shops is always such an interesting experience. All the competing inferiority complexes just clashing together--it's something to behold. 

I just read through this monster of a thread and man is there a lot of high school baggage manifesting. Throwing around words like "geek", "nerd" and especially "virgin" results in a lot of butthurt.

Doesn't mean I'll stop.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

maelstrom48 said:


> I just read through this monster of a thread and man is there a lot of high school baggage manifesting.


Lulz ! :laugh:


----------



## ThunderHawk

FinalLegion said:


> I know that last time I said that I had said all I wanted to say, and I have, and I suppose we'll have to disagree...but I'm commenting here because the comment above really threw me.
> 
> I don't know of any Western country where it's considered okay to call your parents by their proper names. It's certainly not okay here in the United States and I've never heard any of my Canadian or European friends address their parents in that manner. I'm just curious as to where you heard that.





Magpie_Oz said:


> Calling you Mum or Dad by their Christian name is not acceptable to anyone I know.
> 
> In fact it's a bit creepy when I think of calling my parents by their names.


My apologies, then.
I heard it from my friend way back :drinks:


----------



## gothik

way i see this is ... as was stated most people on here have a dark sense of humour, mine is sorta dark at times and light at others, but, when posting on heresy you have to accept that not everyone is going to pat you on the back and say there, there.

I have started painting again after a decade or so of not so when i post my photos i ask for any and all advice good or bad, if it was going to offend me i would not ask or would not post. 

so, if you wanna be part of the heresy experiance accept that your opinion is not everybody elses opinion and stop feeding the sharks with snipes at posts to prove who has the biggest interlectual balls or titties. Accept that the one thing everyone has in common is the love of Warhammer, 40K and yes even LOTR, (not touched the last one yet)

if however you want the notion of brotherly love and everyone gives wow amazing critique...then go find a power rangers or care bear site, after all, at the end of the day as the big khahona said, argue your point you are entitled to, it is a free country after all, well was the last time i looked, but if you have any real concerns then take it to him and quit the all out war on peoples personal opinions. 

its pretty obvious that your views will not get listened too if you are going to pull your pants down and show everyone what an arsehole you are. For the record, i can think of better things to spend two grand on, if i had it that is, and i have seen better cosplay outfits. My daughter, her gf and thier friends do it and go to the expos and all that, but to my knowledge she has never spent more than maybe 100 quid on her costume, and at least it wont get fall apart when it rains.

Idea was sound enough, but if you want a Termi armour that will get the right attention, then for the love of mike...make it out of something more durable than cardboard.


----------



## Straken's_Fist

bitsandkits said:


> Norm told a joke,it was funny because our hobby does contain a significant number of socially awkward people when it comes to relationships, you goto games day or comicon and point to someone whos getting laid and i will point to twenty who are not,dont forget stereotypes exist for a reason.


Weird, because virtually no one who plays 40k in my gaming clubs I would describe as socially awkward (maybe only a couple of exceptions)...Infact, many are soldiers or ex-soldiers, the rest come from diverse backgrounds, but i'd say 90% are married or have long-term partners. I think back in the 90's the stereotypes you describe were more true, but these days it seems completely different....I guess it varies quite dramatically from place to place. But I don't get how the jokes are funny now since the demographic has changed and it's not remotely true anymore. They don't offend me for he same reason either. I just find it weird people still have these types of stereotypes. 

Magic the Gathering players though......That's a completely different kettle of fish.


----------



## Jacobite

Straken's_Fist said:


> Magic the Gathering players though......That's a completely different kettle of fish.


Is that because they smell worse than fish or you want to hit them with a kettle?


----------



## DeathJester921

Jacobite said:


> Is that because they smell worse than fish or you want to hit them with a kettle?


Could it be both?

@Straken Yeah, it varies from area to area. Here, there is a group of guys that i've somewhat gotten to know that are pretty cool. They aren't the socially awkward type at all. True the demographic has changed, but the stereotypes will remain as long as the ones who fit the stereotypes are still around in the hobby. And there are still those type of people still around. It is still true, but even if it wasn't, the jokes would still be funny, precisely because they wouldn't be true at all.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I have to giggle about the stereo types thing ... I am a natural born smart ass and make no apologies for it. He was the one who brought up how much he had invested in this suit. $2,000. Great .... I spent $42,000 on my wife's 370Z ... does that make me the big guy on campus? Nope. 

He posted a picture of his Fiance' on the internet as if to say "Look at how hot she is." That is how I took that. Sorry, I would never do that to my wife. I took a poke at what she looks like and made a joke. DK and someone else said something about it being harsh ... I did not get offended at all. I made a joke at her expense because HE put her picture up.

I just have to laugh about how self-critical we are towards each other. This site gives you the freedom to say what you want (within reason) and not fear the Mods deleting what you say, censoring it, or changing what you had written ... something I hear has happened on other sites. The Mods here do a great job and the way Jez lets us and them do as we will is great. 

Fuck it people .. just have fun with what you say and do. If you are not physically hurting them, then they need to toughen the fuck up ... it is the internet after all.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I've just read through all of this thread and I think I should venture to other parts of this forum more often. Thoroughly entertaining.

I particularly loved the attempted psychological analysis, such as:


FinalLegion said:


> I am not in possession of any fear that "gamers are not attractive to girls". The fact that you read that into my statement is a testament to your own fears.


This guy who built the suit proved what type of guy he was when he posted what he did. When I watched his video I formulated an instant opinion that mirrored what most of the jokes said, that's not a poor reflection on me, that's me being human. It's human nature to ridicule. The bloke might be a really nice guy, good for him that he has a (vaguely-ish) attractive fiance (why did he even post a picture of her?) who shares in his weird hobby. But I couldn't give a shit. The reaction his video has got ranges from "that's cool" to "haha virgin", how did he expect anything else from posting such a youtube video? The wider public generally thinks those kind of hobbies are sad, a waste of time and money, and involve people with minimal social skills. Partly true, partly not. The fact that he got so wound up about a few (obvious) jokes says a lot though. 

As for the virginity bit: I lost my virginity when I was 15. Do I think that makes me better than people who lost it when they were 18, 19, 20, or dare I say it, those who still haven't? No, but I used to (in a non-serious way) when I was that age. Thats what lads do and how they think. Now I couldn't give a shit, it's totally irrelevant. Losing your virginity is a right of passage, always has been. What is probably prominent is the corralation between people stereotypically being virgins, having minimal social skills, and having hobbies like wargaming. And you can see why. The fact that people in this, or similar hobbies can also joke about it is a good thing I think. 

People criticising others for making jokes and telling them to "grow up" and stuff, seriously, get a life. It baffles me how, in 2013, people still get pissed off or "offended" over such matters when they're probably experienced internet users. If you can't take criticism (justified or not) after posting a video on the internet of you looking like a complete idiot and doing something that the vast majority of people will think is pathetic, then you shouldn't have posted it. If you enjoy what you do and are big enough to ignore the laughs, jokes, and sniggers then just get on with it, I hope you enjoy yourself.

Anyway, there has been absolutley no point in this post. I just wanted to show my appreciation for a highly entertaining twenty minutes or so. 

On topic: As for the suit, yeah, I would never want one, wear one, or go anywhere near anyone who had one. If you have one, that's fine, do want you want. I couldn't think of anything worse. Though according to one post earlier on, that makes me jealous because I couldn't make one? Ha.


----------



## gothik

:drinks: and COTE says it as it is ....well said sir..


----------



## Angel of Blood

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It baffles me how, in 2013, people still get pissed off or "offended" over such matters when they're probably experienced internet users. If you can't take criticism (justified or not) after posting a video on the internet of you looking like a complete idiot and doing something that the vast majority of people will think is pathetic, then you shouldn't have posted it.


As I've said. People seem to forget that the internet is populated by people who use the internet. It's why when Mountain Dew set up an online poll to name their new drink 'Hitler did nothing wrong' got the highest vote, or that a Taylor Swift free concert competition was won by a school for the deaf, how Pitbull ended up doing a concert in a tiny town in rural Alaska or one of my favorites, a whale tagged by Greenpeace ended up being named 'Mr Splashy Pants'.

It's the internet people, forget that at your own peril, and your retarded intelligence and insecurities.


----------



## gothik

Angel of Blood said:


> a whale tagged by Greenpeace ended up being named 'Mr Splashy Pants'.


seriously?????? lmao


----------



## Tawa

gothik said:


> seriously?????? lmao


Yup :so_happy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mister_Splashy_Pants


----------



## Angel of Blood

The best part of all that, is that an act of good old internet trolling, probably saved the whales!


----------



## Tawa

Angel of Blood said:


> The best part of all that, is that an act or good old internet trolling, probably saved the whales!


I'm not a troll, I'm an ogre.... :laugh:


----------



## High_Seraph

Yes yes you are Tawa.


----------



## DeathKlokk

I like the one about the city wanting to rename their dump and had a poll. The winner?

*The Fred Durst Repository of the Arts*


----------



## DeathJester921

Sorry to bring the thread back on (off? :scratchhead: ) topic (No sarcasm here. I'm being quite serious). I hate to bring this back to the fore, but I just read a shit ton of the facebook comments concerning us and the shitstorm a few jokes spawned, because I got curious after reading some of the posts here referencing the comments there. I really think my IQ dropped a few points reading a lot of the mindless shit slinging aimed towards us. Man people are stupid.... and hypocritical, though neither of these things surprises me anymore. Oh well, sheep will be sheep. They see people hating on something and they jump on the bandwagon even though they have no idea what the whole thing is about. That is all I saw there. So much for not "lowering to our level", eh?


Back on (off? :scratchhead: ) track, Tawa, you're a mix. You're my newest invention, a trollgre. Twice as effective that way.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Indeed. The overwhelming message from those wonderfully talented and intelligent Facebook users, is this ancient and philosophical phrase, worthy of being a quote from Freud, Wilde, Socrates and the like........'Haters gonna hate'

Congratulations to all who uttered this quote of true genius and intellect, feel free to eliminate yourself from my life and the gene pool in an orderly fashion. Society has deemed you to be too retarded to live.


----------



## Jacobite

Angel of Blood said:


> Indeed. The overwhelming message from those wonderfully talented and intelligent Facebook users, is this ancient and philosophical phrase, worthy of being a quote from Freud, Wilde, Socrates and the like........'Haters gonna hate'


And we, are going to RAEG at those haters because we would never do such a thing ever! Evil bastards!


----------



## humakt

Got to love a thread that rumbles on and on. 

People do tend jump on band wagons in the internet. Its amazing how many people claim not to like Nickleback, yet they sell a prodigious amount of music, so they can't be as hated as people claim.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

humakt said:


> Got to love a thread that rumbles on and on.
> 
> People do tend jump on band wagons in the internet. Its amazing how many people claim not to like Nickleback, yet they sell a prodigious amount of music, so they can't be as hated as people claim.


In fairness the people who buy Nickleback albums do tend to lack the mental capacity to use the internet, they'd have to, I heard Nickleback once and dropped 15 points of IQ instantly, they were points I could ill afford to lose too!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Hahar, I still can't believe he did the old: 
"LOOK AT MY GIRLFRIEND! SHE'S REAL! LOOK HOW HOT SHE IS! LOOK! LOOK!"

That's a rookie mistake, it's like he's never been on the internet before.


----------



## gothik

normtheunsavoury said:


> In fairness the people who buy Nickleback albums do tend to lack the mental capacity to use the internet, they'd have to, I heard Nickleback once and dropped 15 points of IQ instantly, they were points I could ill afford to lose too!


duhhh den i lost all my IQ cos i lurve dem yurk yurk :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood

I once fell down the stairs holding my guitar and wrote a Nickleback song.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> Hahar, I still can't believe he did the old:
> "LOOK AT MY GIRLFRIEND! SHE'S REAL! LOOK HOW HOT SHE IS! LOOK! LOOK!"
> 
> That's a rookie mistake, it's like he's never been on the internet before.


When I read his post and seen the picture, I think that's the element of this thread which made me laugh most. Unbelievable.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> When I read his post and seen the picture, I think that's the element of this thread which made me laugh most. Unbelievable.


It was thoroughly entertaining and just as unimpressive.


----------



## Vaz

I still think she was an extra in the Big Friendly Giant. *dem ears*

That's harsh. *le care*

In fairness to Nickleback, I did enjoy "All Summer Long".


----------



## Angel of Blood

Wasn't that Kid Rock?


----------



## gothik

yeah that was kid rock


----------



## Vaz

Angel of Blood said:


> Wasn't that Kid Rock?


My point exactly.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ah, what you did there. I see it.


----------



## Orochi

Wait...

what happened?


----------



## Vaz

They're equally shit and look similar.


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> Back on (off? :scratchhead: ) track, Tawa, you're a mix. You're my newest invention, a trollgre. Twice as effective that way.


Awesome! That makes me unique right? :king:



Angel of Blood said:


> I once fell down the stairs holding my guitar and wrote a Nickleback song.


I used to be a bass player, but then I took a stickleback cd to the knee.....



Orochi said:


> Wait...
> 
> what happened?


The Eagle Has Landed...... :read:


----------



## Orochi

A very confused Eagle that left his sunglasses in the holiday villa.


----------



## Tawa

That's the very fellow


----------



## DeathJester921

AHAHAHAHAHA!

People are so pathetic. Just found this picture


----------



## gothik

gee what a bunch of children...sheesh


----------



## normtheunsavoury

"Noooo, I am all out of virgin jokes!!!"

HA ha! Not even close!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'd love to walk around Gamesday or Comic-con in that.


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'd love to walk around Gamesday or Comic-con in that.


And I really do hope it would make you happy doing so, I'd probably look at you a bit funny but at a convention of some sort you expect to see that sort of thing. 

On the other hand, if I saw you prancing round a car park dressed like that I would piss myself laughing and tell you just how much of a tit you look.

Its all relative to the situation.


----------



## YarricksEye

gothik said:


> gee what a bunch of children...sheesh


Sorry for bringing this thread up again, but i've been lurking for a few weeks and felt the need to post on this thread because I find the attitude here pretty unbelievable...(no i'm not a troll, so don't even go there).

Unbelievable because a minority here are claiming this guy is "pathetic" a "virgin" etc and yet you seem to think _they_ are behaving like children? Really? This is the internet...
Remember, you guys started with the virgin comments, and now you are moaning about them being childish? That's what happens when you talk shit about someone - on the internet or in IRL. Sure, people shouldn't take anything seriously on the internetz, but some people obviously do...It's amazing some people here are refusing to take any responsibility for their comments, and just reeks of a lack of social skills/ self-confidence/ massive insecurities. The fact is, you'd never go upto someone on the street and tell them that because you know they might turn around and fucking hit you. But you are happy to do it from behind a made-up internet persona/computer screen anonymously. That is called being a fucking coward. 

What's really pathetic is that you went out your way to copy and paste that picture here and are still going on about this...Honestly, it just gives the impression that it's bothering you. Seriously, just let it go. 

Flame me all you want in retaliation or say it doesn't bother you. I think most who read this thread know the truth.


----------



## DeathJester921

Wanna know what I find pathetic? That fuck heads like you make accounts and come here to start stirring the shit again. I thought it was pathetic that people went out of there way to make that picture in the first place, and post it up. They don't know what the fuck were about here. Most of those virgin comments were jokes. We've got a dark sense of humor here. The ones that weren't jokes even got blasted by the community yet you morons like to overlook that. Hell yes it bothers me that people would blast our community at large because roses and boltshells decided to blow this entire thing out of fucking proportion. 

You're one to talk about being a coward. Perhaps take your own advice there buddy. Perhaps you shouldn't have come here to stir the shit some more. It obviously bothers you that we think differently than you do. So why not just let it go, huh? Why bother commenting in the first place?


----------



## Jacobite

YarricksEye said:


> That is called being a fucking coward.


Because taking the 2 minutes to repost a picture like that and type a couple of lines of text is so much more cowardly and childish than say, I don't know: spending 30 minutes + to think up the picture, draw it, probably scan it, import it into photoshop (if it wasn't done in photoshop), add the text, export it, upload it to a hosting site, link it and post it not to the offending website but to your own shitty corner of the web where only the ass lickers you hang around with will see it and will no doubt toss your salad a bit more because of it...

Nice to see you've handled the basics of life on the internet though.


----------



## Angel of Blood

YarricksEye said:


> just reeks of a lack of social skills/ self-confidence/ massive insecurities


See, this type of comment keprt/keeps popping up around this issue and I just don't get it. I have (imo) pretty fucking awesome social skills, I get along with pretty much anyone I meet straight away(unless they're an absolute tool of course), I can strike up conversations with random people pretty effortlessly and have no issue in telling people what I really think. All of this can in large be due to self-confidence and a lack of insecurities. I just happen to think that suit is a colossal waste of money, that prancing about in a car park wearing it, is pretty weird and for the most part just find the general response to the virgin jokes to be pretty hilarious and often quite contradictory and/or hypocritical. 

I'm fairly confident the same could be said for Vaz(most military guys seem to have the same sort of mindset) and Norm also just strikes me as the kind of guy that would point at someone across the street wearing a terminator suit and laugh out loud and call him what he wants, and I imagine neither are lacking in social skills or confidence either. We just find these things funny. 


The 'Don't worry, you're awesome, Haters gonna hate' motif is also pretty hilarious. How are all these people convincing themselves that we hate his terminator suit, because we can't do it ourselves or have social problems of our own? Why can't someone just not like a fucking suit, not like cosplay, not entertain the idea of spending $2000 on a cardboard suit etc etc. 

They don't hate it because they can't do it. The vast majority hate it because, wait for it..........they just plain old fucking hate it.



I also love how people keep throwing out 'You're all cowards for hiding behind your internet selves'. Well, again, if I saw the guy in his suit walking about a car park, I probably would laugh a little, maybe even go up to him and ask about it, but I can assure you, the moment he told me it cost $2000, I wouldn't hesitate to tell him exactly how I feel about that. But even that's irrelevant. Voicing your opinion or thoughts on the internet doesn't make you a coward, are you looking for people to say some insult or disagree with something and then sign their names, location and details after in case the other party wants to duke it out in the real world? 

No, of course you don't, because that would be retarded, you know why? Because it would be really obviously fucking retarded.


----------



## Serpion5

YarricksEye said:


> Sorry for bringing this thread up again, but i've been lurking for a few weeks and felt the need to post on this thread because I find the attitude here pretty unbelievable...(no i'm not a troll, so don't even go there).
> 
> Unbelievable because a minority here are claiming this guy is "pathetic" a "virgin" etc and yet you seem to think _they_ are behaving like children? Really? This is the internet...
> Remember, you guys started with the virgin comments, and now you are moaning about them being childish? That's what happens when you talk shit about someone - on the internet or in IRL. Sure, people shouldn't take anything seriously on the internetz, but some people obviously do...It's amazing some people here are refusing to take any responsibility for their comments, and just reeks of a lack of social skills/ self-confidence/ massive insecurities. The fact is, you'd never go upto someoune on the street and tell them that because you know they might turn around and fucking hit you. But you are happy to do it from behind a made-up internet persona/computer screen anonymously. That is called being a fucking coward.
> 
> What's really pathetic is that you went out your way to copy and paste that picture here and are still going on about this...Honestly, it just gives the impression that it's bothering you. Seriously, just let it go.
> 
> Flame me all you want in retaliation or say it doesn't bother you. I think most who read this thread know the truth.


Thank god there are morally superior guardians of the internet like you around. :grin:


----------



## The Son of Horus

This came to mind...


----------



## gothik

YarricksEye said:


> Sorry for bringing this thread up again, but i've been lurking for a few weeks and felt the need to post on this thread because I find the attitude here pretty unbelievable...(no i'm not a troll, so don't even go there).
> 
> Unbelievable because a minority here are claiming this guy is "pathetic" a "virgin" etc and yet you seem to think _they_ are behaving like children? Really? This is the internet...
> Remember, you guys started with the virgin comments, and now you are moaning about them being childish? That's what happens when you talk shit about someone - on the internet or in IRL. Sure, people shouldn't take anything seriously on the internetz, but some people obviously do...It's amazing some people here are refusing to take any responsibility for their comments, and just reeks of a lack of social skills/ self-confidence/ massive insecurities. The fact is, you'd never go upto someone on the street and tell them that because you know they might turn around and fucking hit you. But you are happy to do it from behind a made-up internet persona/computer screen anonymously. That is called being a fucking coward.
> 
> What's really pathetic is that you went out your way to copy and paste that picture here and are still going on about this...Honestly, it just gives the impression that it's bothering you. Seriously, just let it go.
> 
> Flame me all you want in retaliation or say it doesn't bother you. I think most who read this thread know the truth.


you say sorry for bringing the thread up again but in reality i think this is just your way of keeping it going so you can go back and complain again. Yes i said you were a bunch of children...why? because you are acting like children, my gods my three year old great-niece is better behaved then this and she has every right to act childish. 

i think this is called attention seeking and touting for buisness amongst other like minded individuals. Funny how you all do the same in your comments on FB, put a one sided story on there and sit back then fan the flames, just so you can all have the moral high ground....guess what its a hobby, this is a hobby its not real but when you put up some You Tube vid of a guy in cardboard termi armour then you better be prepared for some pisstaking, and trust me people on You Tube can be miles harsher than on here but its here you choose to troll.

People on here mostly respect other peoples opinions and to my knowledge there is a vast amount of serving or ex service personnel on here so there is no cowards amongst them, so go back to your group say i trolled Heresy Online and pat yourself on the back, then go post the pictures up again so that more and more people say poor you, pat you on the back and slag us down again....its getting boaring


----------



## Orochi

And I still have no idea what is going on.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Orochi said:


> And I still have no idea what is going on.


Trust me you're not missing much.


----------



## YarricksEye

DeathJester921 said:


> Wanna know what I find pathetic? That fuck heads like you make accounts and come here to start stirring the shit again.
> You're one to talk about being a coward. Perhaps take your own advice there buddy. Perhaps you shouldn't have come here to stir the shit some more. It obviously bothers you that we think differently than you do. So why not just let it go, huh? Why bother commenting in the first place?


Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone. 

As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?" 

I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you. 

PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan. 

Peace.


----------



## gothik

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


and there speaks the great voice of maturity,,,,,i am humbled by your maturity level and i am now going to cleanse myself of this site that i have been indoctrinned by...i only thought inbreds came from those who know what one actually is...my mistake, i thought you were above all the insults...when it comes down to it, your just as bad as those who you claim are inbred...and that Afghan comment....real grown up man......go back to the play pen and when you learn to play with the real world then maybe mummy will let u out to play


----------



## King Gary

YarricksEye said:


> Peace.


:biggrin: Worst second post evarrr


----------



## Serpion5

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


But you came back to comment again? So you really do care... I dont know why but you do. And well done on the attitude and comments. You're no better than us buddy, no matter what you think. :wink:


----------



## DeathJester921

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


What are you, ten? Grow up sonny.


----------



## Jezlad

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


Another virgin?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

Jezlad said:


> Another virgin?


No way Jez, he's more butt-hurt that Theon Greyjoy.


----------



## DeathKlokk

I was thinking more literally...Loras!


----------



## DeathJester921

DeathKlokk said:


> I was thinking more literally...Loras!


He's a sword swallower through and through


----------



## maelstrom48

It's not worth getting pissed over stuff that butthurt retards say. :biggrin:


----------



## Protoss119




----------



## Haskanael

Is this BS going on, still?


----------



## Tawa

JapsEye said:


> And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.


Still, this is easy to say from behind a desk somewhere isn't it? :wink:


----------



## gothik

Japseye??? has he/she changed thier id? oh man BS of the biggest order


----------



## Tawa

Nah, just me being childish  Inferring that he is, in fact, a giant cock :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Tawa said:


> Nah, just me being childish  Inferring that he is, in fact, a giant cock :laugh:


What does a giant _Rooster_ have to do with this?:shok:


----------



## Tawa

Jace of Ultramar said:


> What does a giant _Rooster_ have to do with this?:shok:


Welcome to the internetz! :laugh:


----------



## Vaz

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


I take offence at that. I'm in the Marines. Afghan was fun, but I heard there was a new war kicking down between the nerds, so I came here. And like in Ganners, I grew a beard (a neckbeard, this time) to blend in.

Edit, I don't humility and respect. I'm in the Marines. Therefore, I am god.


----------



## The Son of Horus

This thread has become this.










And that makes me a sad Horus.


----------



## Vaz

I don't know what a sad Horus is, but I googled a Happy Horus. I found this.


----------



## Angel of Blood

YarricksEye said:


> Guess it's true what they say about people from Texas: Inbred, retarded pieces of ******* shit. Join the army and fuck off to Afghanistan: Hopefully you will get a bullet in the spine and paralysed for life, so you learn some fucking humility and respect...And yeah, I would say that to you on the street if you spoke to anyone like that, and fucking teach you some manners. You deserve zero respect from anyone.
> 
> As stated: I have nothing to do with the people who made the terminator suit. I have been lurking around the forum for a few weeks now, saw this thread and got completely discouraged from joining the site when it's the fucking moderators who are being the most disrespectful. The fact you have managed to convince yourselves that I am something to do with the people who made that terminator suit is hilarious to me, as it just proves how up your own asses you are. *clap* *clap* *clap*..."Oh no, it couldn't possibly just be a regular joe who just wanted to call you out on your behaviour...Right?"
> 
> I only hope you fail with your donation drive. Good riddance to scum like you.
> 
> PS oh wait, those making the comments are ex-army: Surprise surprise it's the squaddy fucks running their mouths and bullying people. Like real life then. Should've fucking stayed in Afghanistan.
> 
> Peace.


Can't take a joke, can clearly take some dick though. Like a pro.


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Vaz said:


> I don't know what a sad Horus is, but I googled a Happy Horus. I found this.


OMG my cats called Horus, and looks just like that! I don't the pics mine though, but it's nice to have some cute cats posted rather than flames:biggrin:


----------



## Tawa

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't take a joke, can clearly take some dick though. Like a pro.


That nearly made me piss :laugh:


----------



## gothik

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't take a joke, can clearly take some dick though. Like a pro.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ok coffee all over me :grin:


----------



## Chaosftw

Could I? Yes
Would I? Maybe
Should I? No
That's it that's all lol!


----------



## Tawa

Chaosftw said:


> Could I? Yes
> Would I? Maybe
> Should I? No
> That's it that's all lol!


Are we still talking about di... Never mind. :no:


----------



## kiro the avenger!

Have we still not all made our fucking point?!?!


----------



## DeathJester921

Apparently not...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Fuck no, i'm just waiting for more opportunities to share my vast collection of virgin jokes and ridicule others.


----------



## Tawa

Angel of Blood said:


> Fuck no, i'm just waiting for more opportunities to share my vast collection of virgin jokes and ridicule others.


Crack on. Some of us are waiting :laugh:


----------



## King Gary

Tawa said:


> Crack on. Some of us are waiting :laugh:


Some of us are waiting a lot longer than others. It's got to be just right, you want to remember that special moment for the rest of your life...


----------



## Tawa

King Gary said:


> Some of us are waiting a lot longer than others. It's got to be just right, you want to remember that special moment for the rest of your life...


Serp and/or Boc might be able to help you with that :wink:


----------



## High_Seraph

Do not tell Serp of that Tawa!! They really won't remember that night for shame or just out of trauma! I still have no recollection of what happened three days ago! I knew I shouldn't have turned around but I felt scared.


----------



## Tawa

High_Seraph said:


> Do not tell Serp of that Tawa!!


Serp knows all.....


----------



## DeathJester921

Except for what happened last Thursday... Holy shit man he was hammered all to hell. Literally, some one took a hammer to his drunk ass. Was not a pretty site. I blacked out soon after. Can't remember what happened the rest of the day, nor the next, and that scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Tawa

DeathJester921 said:


> I blacked out soon after. Can't remember what happened the rest of the day, nor the next, and that scares the crap out of me.


Where there any particular _areas_ that were sore? :spiteful:


----------



## High_Seraph

Umm that totally wasn't someone who posted. Totally some random act of revenge. Or a gang initiation or something right??


----------



## Tawa

High_Seraph said:


> Umm that totally wasn't someone who posted. Totally some random act of revenge. Or a gang initiation or something right??


If you say so..... :wink:


----------



## Jezlad

Im still waiting for more missus pictures for the wank bank. Dem ugly bitches give me a stiffy.


----------



## DeathJester921

Tawa said:


> Where there any particular _areas_ that were sore? :spiteful:


Nope. Had a hell of a hangover though... Think I might have been down one kidney as well....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

There needs to be a book of Jez quotes. It would sell quicker than £2000 cardboard terminator suits in a room full of virgins....


----------



## Tawa

Jezlad said:


> Im still waiting for more missus pictures for the wank bank. Dem ugly bitches give me a stiffy.


Ask and ye shall receive!


----------



## High_Seraph

Would it have a 2+ invuln save though?
edit: God dammnit Tawa my keyboard hates you now!


----------



## DeathJester921

Fuck the rules. That is 1++ save material if I've ever seen it. Just look at what it covers!


----------



## Vaz

Nope. Look at all the men around him.


----------



## Jezlad

You know, if i decided to trial homosexuality it'd be with a pink shouldered stormtrooper.


----------



## DeathJester921

Jezlad said:


> You know, if i decided to trial homosexuality it'd be with a pink shouldered stormtrooper.


Oh sweet, salty christ, no... Not a pink shouldered storm trooper you fool. They'd break your hear in an instant. Go with the rainbow shouldered storm trooper. At the very least they leave a note for you while they're sneaking out of your bedroom at 3 in the morning.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord

I just noticed the forum's new title:



> Heresy Online - Virgins will be Ridiculed


Comedy gold Jez.


----------



## DeathJester921

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I just noticed the forum's new title:
> 
> 
> 
> Comedy gold Jez.


Hah. Same here. Noticed that about 10-15 minutes ago. Hilarious


----------



## kiro the avenger!

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> I just noticed the forum's new title:
> 
> 
> 
> Comedy gold Jez.


I cracked up too


----------



## Tawa

Jezlad said:


> You know, if i decided to trial homosexuality it'd be with a pink shouldered stormtrooper.


I aim to please :laugh:



DeathJester921 said:


> Oh sweet, salty christ, no...


That's what she said


----------



## High_Seraph

I would try to disagree but yeah I did I mean she yes uhh that she over there said that.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Smash the girl in the background though, I'd leave her parents with a horrible decision over whether to turn the life support off or not.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

What about this then?


----------



## normtheunsavoury

Good luck to him, its not something I'd spend time, money or effort on but at least he's not running around a car park like a tit.

Cos play is all well and good, not my cup of tea but so what? There is a time and a place for it though. Conventions and events, fine, walking round your local supermarket or car park, you're asking for trouble.


----------

